# هل يعقل عدم صلب المسيح ؟ و معنى الكفارة باختصار



## e-Sword (22 ديسمبر 2012)

بسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس اله واحد امين​
مقال اعجبنى جدااا

عندما اقول بان القران ونبى الاسلام لا يقدمان اى دليل فى القضية المطروحة قضية صليب المسيح .. هل تفهم من ذلك انه شتيمة وسب علنى؟؟؟

ارجو ان توضح لى هذا الامر ..

المشكلة هى انكم تريدونا ان نخفى رؤسنا فى الرمال ونصدق الاوهام عوض الحقيقة

ياعزيزى شهادة الحواريون كانت شفاهة وثابتة بالمخطوطات من القرن الاول الميلادى وكلها تؤكد على ان المسيح صلب وقام من الاموات

وشهادة الشهود واضحة لكن انتم الذين تريدون اخفاء وجوهكم فى الرمال عن هذه الحقيقة الاكيده

وفى المقابل ماذا يعطينى القران من دليل ؟؟

لاشى نهائى بل مجرد كلام قال عنه الرازى وهو من كبار علمائكم سفسطة فارجع الى اقواله لترى بنفسك ان كنت اكذب عليكم ام لا

عندى لك سؤال : ان الدين المسيحى انتشر فى اسيا واوربا وافريقيا وكان اساسة الواضح هو ان المسيح مات وقام من الاموات وطقوس العبادة المسيحية منذ عصرهم والى الان هى تدعم هذا .. فكيف تفسر هذا ؟؟

ولماذا اجل الله اظهار ان البشر كلهم مخدوعين لمدة 600 سنه؟؟؟

كيف يترك الله البشر ستة قرون كاملة وهم يعتقدون بان المسيح مات وقام من الاموات .. ويتبع هذا الالاف من المسيحيين ثم يؤجل الله الحقيقة 600 سنة حتى ياتى القران ليقول هذا خاطى

والسؤال الاخر ماهو دليل القران على ان المسيح لم يصلب ؟؟ لا دليل فالقران ليس بشاهد عيان واتى بعد الحدث بستمائة عام فكيف يكون هو الحكم الفيصل فى قضية كهذه

ان تجريحك لشهادة الشهود هو امر باطل .. لماذا؟؟؟

كيف تثق كل الثقه فى انه كان هناك شخص اسمه هتلر ونابليون وجورج واشنطن وعمر بن الخطاب و....... انك تصدق ان هناك شخص اسمه نابليون وقام بحروب كثيرة فكيف تثق كل هذه الثقة؟؟ ان ايمانك الثابت بهذا مبنى على شهادة الشهود اى المؤرخين عن نابليون ورمسيس وريتشارد قلب الاسد وصلاح الدين الايوبى

فكيف تاكدت من وجودهم؟؟؟ انها شهادة الشهود .. المؤرخين والتاريخ و... اسماء كثيرة لو بحثت ورائها لتم تلخيصهم فى هذه الكلمه ( الشهود )

عندما تقول لى قد حدثت غزوات للرسول منها غزوة احد وغزوة الخندق وقد انتصر هؤلاء على هؤلاء فاقول لك هل شاهدت هذا بنفسك تقول لى كلا لكن انا آؤمن جدا بان هذه الغزوات قد حدثت بالفعل واثق فى ان القصص صحيحة وهى ليست وهما وانا واثق تماما فى ان هذا حدث وذلك نتيجة شهادة الشهود .. هل كل البشر ايام الغزوات دونوا شهادتهم ام ان بعضهم فقط هو من فعل ذلك؟؟؟ فثقتك الكاملة فى اليقين بالأمر مبنى على عدد من الشهود ..اذن شهادة الشهود تحسم الامر بالنسبة لك حسما نهائيا مطلقا فى امر الغزوات فلماذا تكيل بمكيالين عند الحديث عن حوارى المسيح الصادقين بحسب نص القران؟؟؟

انت تريد ان تقول ان لم يكن هناك شهود نهائى فهذا سامحنى لا يمكن تخيلة لان ماذا عن المخطوطات من القرن الاول الميلادى التى هى بين ايدينا الان؟؟؟

كلها مزورة ؟؟ وكيف تاكدت من ذلك؟؟ ماهو دليلك الباهر المقنع على ذلك؟؟؟

اما الجزء الاخر من كلامك هو هل من العقلانية أن نتخذ إلها من ولدته إمرأة وصلب (وانت تعرف حكم المصلوب في الأناجيل) ثم مات ودفن وبقي ثلاثة أيام قبل قيامه المزعوم من قبره؟

والرد: نعم هذا هو كلام العقل ياعزيزى الفاضل

لو كتبت شيك بدون رصيد وكان المبلغ كبير جدا مليون دولار وقد خسرته فى القمار مثلا

يقبض عليك وتلقى فى السجن حيث الذل والمهانة والتعذيب

و مفيش حد يقدر يدفع لك دينك الكبير حتى اقرب الناس لك لانهم لا يملكون هذا المبلغ

لكن افترض ان ملك البلاد سمع بقصتك .. انه يحبك جدا.. ويريد ان ينجيك .. وهو يقدر ان يصدر امرا باخراجك من السجن لكن هذا ضد العدل الذى يمثله ويؤمن به ملك البلاد فلو اخرجك يكون ملكا غير عادل .. خروجك بدون سداد الدين هو الظلم عينة وليس فيه اى عدل ... لكن هو يحبك شخصيا ويؤمن بالرحمة ايضا مثل ايمانه بالعدل .. فماذا حدث؟؟؟ وماذا فعل الملك ؟؟؟

الملك الغنى قرر ان يدفع المبلغ الكبير الذى انت مديون به

وهنا ...... وهنا فقط .. يتم اطلاق سراحك من السجن ويسقط الحكم عليك

وهنا فقط تحل قضية العدل والرحمة

بالنسبه للعدل تم سداد الدين وبالنسبة للرحمة تم خروجك من السجن اول ما تم سداد الدين

ولكن هناك شرط وحيد .. هو ان تقبل فقط ان يسدد الملك عنك الدين.. ان تقبل عملة لكن ان رفضت عملة فتظل فى السجن حيث العذاب والقيود .. وهل يوجد عاقل يرفض ان يقبل عمل الملك من اجله بان يسدد ديونه عنه .. نعم مع الاسف هناك الملايين الذين يفعلون ذلك

هذا هو فكر المسيحية الاساسى .. خطاياك وخطاياى موجهة لله.. نحن عصينا الله وجزاء هذا هو الهلاك فى جهنم الى مالا نهاية .. مجرد توبتى فقط و ان اعلن عدم عودتى للمعاصى ثانية لا يكفى نهائى .. فامام القاضى لو قلت له لن العب القمار مرة اخرى وانا اتوب ولن استدين ثانية هذا كله جيد لكن هناك دين قديم لابد من سدادة الان .. هناك دين ويجب سدادة لإيفاء العدل .. لابد من سداد الدين

ترى ماهو الدين الذى يكفر عن معصية الخالق سبحانه؟؟

وانت طالب بالمدرسة ان شتمت مدرسك بالمدرسة فالعقوبة تحل بك لكن ان شتمت ناظر المدرسة فالعقوبة اكبر لكن لو شتمت وزير التربية والتعليم فالعقوبة اكبر لكن لو شتمت رئيس الجمهورية او ملك البلاد فالعقوبة افظع

اذن كلما ازدادت اهمية الشخص كلما ازدادت العقوبة واصبح التكفير والاعتذار اكثر صعوبة

لكن ماذا عن معصية الله ؟؟؟ كيف يمكن ان تكون كفارة من عصى الله؟؟

يؤمن اصحاب الديانات الثلاثة اليهودية والمسيحية والاسلام بقصة هى .. اخذ ابراهيم ابنه لكى يذبحة بناء على امر الهى بذلك لكن الله الذى كان يمتحن ايمان ابراهيم فى اخر لحظه قرر ان يفدى ابن ابراهيم .. فاظهر الله خروف لكى يذبح بدل من ابن ابراهيم .. قصة غريبة لكن تحمل من الرموز والدلائل الكثير فقصص الله كلها مواعظ ويقصد منها تعليم هام لنا

لقد كان من المفترض ان يموت ابن ابراهيم لكن الله افتدى الانسان بالحيوان فيقول القران( وَفَدَيْنَاهُ بِذِبْحٍ عَظِيمٍ) (الصافات:107) فالاسلام هنا تكلم عن الفدية والكفارة واصبح عيد المسلمين الاعظم مرتبط بهذه القصة قصة فداء ابن ابراهيم ونجاته بالخروف الذى ذبح بدل منه وسمى عيد الضحية فهناك تضحية فى الامر

واصبح اساس الديانه اليهودية والمسيحية فكرة الفداء ..... ففى اليهودية الفداء فيها هو من نفس ما حدث لابراهيم وابنة حيث الذبائح الحيوانية التى تكفر عن معصية الانسان امام الله .. فان أخطأت وجب ان تذبح حيوان ويسفك دمة ويموت بدل منك تكفيرا عن خطاياك

وعن الفدية والكفارة تكلم القران بوضوح

فعن الفدية والدية

)فَإِذَا لَقِيتُمُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا فَضَرْبَ الرِّقَابِ حَتَّى إِذَا أَثْخَنْتُمُوهُمْ فَشُدُّوا الْوَثَاقَ فَإِمَّا مَنّاً بَعْدُ وَإِمَّا فِدَاءً حَتَّى تَضَعَ الْحَرْبُ أَوْزَارَهَا ذَلِكَ وَلَوْ يَشَاءُ اللَّهُ لانْتَصَرَ مِنْهُمْ وَلَكِنْ لِيَبْلُوَ بَعْضَكُمْ بِبَعْضٍ وَالَّذِينَ قُتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَلَنْ يُضِلَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ) (محمد:4)

)أَيَّاماً مَعْدُودَاتٍ فَمَنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ مَرِيضاً أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ فَعِدَّةٌ مِنْ أَيَّامٍ أُخَرَ وَعَلَى الَّذِينَ يُطِيقُونَهُ فِدْيَةٌ طَعَامُ مِسْكِينٍ فَمَنْ تَطَوَّعَ خَيْراً فَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَهُ وَأَنْ تَصُومُوا خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ) (البقرة:184)

)وَأَتِمُّوا الْحَجَّ وَالْعُمْرَةَ لِلَّهِ فَإِنْ أُحْصِرْتُمْ فَمَا اسْتَيْسَرَ مِنَ الْهَدْيِ وَلا تَحْلِقُوا رُؤُوسَكُمْ حَتَّى يَبْلُغَ الْهَدْيُ مَحِلَّهُ فَمَنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ مَرِيضاً أَوْ بِهِ أَذىً مِنْ رَأْسِهِ فَفِدْيَةٌ مِنْ صِيَامٍ أَوْ صَدَقَةٍ أَوْ نُسُكٍ فَإِذَا أَمِنْتُمْ فَمَنْ تَمَتَّعَ بِالْعُمْرَةِ إِلَى الْحَجِّ فَمَا اسْتَيْسَرَ مِنَ الْهَدْيِ فَمَنْ لَمْ يَجِدْ فَصِيَامُ ثَلاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ فِي الْحَجِّ وَسَبْعَةٍ إِذَا رَجَعْتُمْ تِلْكَ عَشَرَةٌ كَامِلَةٌ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ أَهْلُهُ حَاضِرِي الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ) (البقرة:196)

)وَمَا كَانَ لِمُؤْمِنٍ أَنْ يَقْتُلَ مُؤْمِناً إِلَّا خَطَأً وَمَنْ قَتَلَ مُؤْمِناً خَطَأً فَتَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ مُؤْمِنَةٍ وَدِيَةٌ مُسَلَّمَةٌ إِلَى أَهْلِهِ إِلَّا أَنْ يَصَّدَّقُوا فَإِنْ كَانَ مِنْ قَوْمٍ عَدُوٍّ لَكُمْ وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ فَتَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ مُؤْمِنَةٍ وَإِنْ كَانَ مِنْ قَوْمٍ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَهُمْ مِيثَاقٌ فَدِيَةٌ مُسَلَّمَةٌ إِلَى أَهْلِهِ وَتَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ مُؤْمِنَةٍ فَمَنْ لَمْ يَجِدْ فَصِيَامُ شَهْرَيْنِ مُتَتَابِعَيْنِ تَوْبَةً مِنَ اللَّهِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلِيماً حَكِيماً) (النساء:92) )فَصَلِّ لِرَبِّكَ وَانْحَرْ) (الكوثر:2)

)فَالْيَوْمَ لا يُؤْخَذُ مِنْكُمْ فِدْيَةٌ وَلا مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مَأْوَاكُمُ النَّارُ هِيَ مَوْلاكُمْ وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِيرُ) (الحديد:15)

وعن الكفارة

)وَكَتَبْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ فِيهَا أَنَّ النَّفْسَ بِالنَّفْسِ وَالْعَيْنَ بِالْعَيْنِ وَالْأَنْفَ بِالْأَنْفِ وَالْأُذُنَ بِالْأُذُنِ وَالسِّنَّ بِالسِّنِّ وَالْجُرُوحَ قِصَاصٌ فَمَنْ تَصَدَّقَ بِهِ فَهُوَ كَفَّارَةٌ لَهُ وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ) (المائدة:45)

)لا يُؤَاخِذُكُمُ اللَّهُ بِاللَّغْوِ فِي أَيْمَانِكُمْ وَلَكِنْ يُؤَاخِذُكُمْ بِمَا عَقَّدْتُمُ الْأَيْمَانَ فَكَفَّارَتُهُ إِطْعَامُ عَشَرَةِ مَسَاكِينَ مِنْ أَوْسَطِ مَا تُطْعِمُونَ أَهْلِيكُمْ أَوْ كِسْوَتُهُمْ أَوْ تَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ فَمَنْ لَمْ يَجِدْ فَصِيَامُ ثَلاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ ذَلِكَ كَفَّارَةُ أَيْمَانِكُمْ إِذَا حَلَفْتُمْ وَاحْفَظُوا أَيْمَانَكُمْ كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ آيَاتِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ) (المائدة:89)

)يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَقْتُلُوا الصَّيْدَ وَأَنْتُمْ حُرُمٌ وَمَنْ قَتَلَهُ مِنْكُمْ مُتَعَمِّداً فَجَزَاءٌ مِثْلُ مَا قَتَلَ مِنَ النَّعَمِ يَحْكُمُ بِهِ ذَوَا عَدْلٍ مِنْكُمْ هَدْياً بَالِغَ الْكَعْبَةِ أَوْ كَفَّارَةٌ طَعَامُ مَسَاكِينَ أَوْ عَدْلُ ذَلِكَ صِيَاماً لِيَذُوقَ وَبَالَ أَمْرِهِ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَمَّا سَلَفَ وَمَنْ عَادَ فَيَنْتَقِمُ اللَّهُ مِنْهُ وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ ذُو انْتِقَامٍ) (المائدة:95)

وجاء فى الاحاديث انه يمكن ان تسدد ديون غيرك فى الصيام و ايضا فى الحج .. فيمكنك ان تصوم بدل فلان وتحج عن علان مسددا ديونه بنفسك فيحسبها الله له

لكن ماذا عن فكر المسيحية فى موضوع الكفارة والفداء؟؟؟

قالت المسيحية انه لا يمكن ان يكفر عن الانسان الحيوان وانما ما حدث فى اليهودية هو كان رمزا لشى كبير جدا كان الله يعده ويمهد له بهذه الذبائح الحيوانية (لانه لا يمكن ان دم ثيران و تيوس يرفع خطايا (العبرانيين 10 : 4)

فلنعد لقصة الشيك بدون رصيد .. انت دخلت السجن لتوفى الدين الذى لا تملك سدادة .. لكن هناك من احبك لدرجة انه قرر ان يسدد الديون بدل منك .. ولا يكفر عن ديونك اعمال صالحة او توبة .. ان العمل الصالح والتوبة بكل تاكيد هامين جدا بل اساسيين ولابد منهما لكنهما وحدهما لا يفى العدل ولا يسدد ديونك باى حال من الاحوال .. بعد سداد الدين تقدر ان تتوب ولا ترجع للمعصية وتعمل عمل صالح لكن ماذا عن الدين الواجب سدادة نتيجة معصيتي بالفعل السابقة؟؟؟؟ والمعصية موجه لله فاى كفاره تصلح ؟؟

وهنا قدمت المسيحية حل لمشكلة العدل والرحمة وكانت فى شخص المسيح

كما يسدد الاب دين ابنه ويدفعة عوضا عنه .. كذلك الله الذى يحبك ولا يريد ان تهلك فى جهنم .. الله القادر على كل شى اتخذ ذى انسان هو المسيح وصلب كفارة عن خطاياك ليدفع لك الدية لتنجو من جهنم

مات المسيح من اجل ان يقدم فدية وكفارة ويسدد ديونك لانك عصيت الله وخالفته .. ولن ينجو من جهنم الا من يقبل عمل المسيح الكفارى وبدون ذلك ستوفى ديونك بنفسك ولا يسددها عمل صالح او توبة

وما صنعه المسيح على الصليب هو حل لرحمة الله الغير متعارض مع عدله (الرحمة و الحق التقيا البر و السلام تلاثما (مزمور 85 : 10)

وجاء فى الانجيل بحسب بشارة يوحنا الاصحاح الثالث (14 و كما رفع موسى الحية في البرية هكذا ينبغي ان يرفع ابن الانسان* 15 لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية* 16 لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية* 17 لانه لم يرسل الله ابنه الى العالم ليدين العالم بل ليخلص به العالم* 18 الذي يؤمن به لا يدان و الذي لا يؤمن قد دين لانه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد


----------



## بايبل333 (22 ديسمبر 2012)

> عندى لك  سؤال : ان الدين المسيحى انتشر فى اسيا واوربا وافريقيا وكان اساسة الواضح  هو ان المسيح مات وقام من الاموات وطقوس العبادة المسيحية منذ عصرهم والى  الان هى تدعم هذا .. فكيف تفسر هذا ؟؟
> 
> ولماذا اجل الله اظهار ان البشر كلهم مخدوعين لمدة 600 سنه؟؟؟


النقطة هذه رائعة جداً وحابب أضيف نقطة هامة 









​


----------



## آمنة2005 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

> لو كتبت شيك بدون رصيد وكان المبلغ كبير جدا مليون دولار وقد خسرته فى القمار مثلا
> 
> يقبض عليك وتلقى فى السجن حيث الذل والمهانة والتعذيب
> 
> ...


 
هذا المثال لا يستقيم لأن الملك أو الرئيس من صلاحياته ما يسمى بالعفو التشريعي
يعني أنه يعفو عن المسجون بعد قضاء مدة ما من محكوميته و خلاص 
فيكون دخول السجن جزاء عادلا للخطيئة
و الخروج منه يكون فقط بعفو ملكي لم يظلم فيه المدين ولا المديون
أما لو أردت تطبيق الفكر المسيحي على المثال فيجب على الملك أن يدخل السجن لا أن يدفع النقود .


----------



## آمنة2005 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

> فلنعد لقصة الشيك بدون رصيد .. انت دخلت السجن لتوفى الدين الذى لا تملك سدادة .. لكن هناك من احبك لدرجة انه قرر ان يسدد الديون بدل منك .. ولا يكفر عن ديونك اعمال صالحة او توبة .. ان العمل الصالح والتوبة بكل تاكيد هامين جدا بل اساسيين ولابد منهما لكنهما وحدهما لا يفى العدل ولا يسدد ديونك باى حال من الاحوال .. بعد سداد الدين تقدر ان تتوب ولا ترجع للمعصية وتعمل عمل صالح لكن ماذا عن الدين الواجب سدادة نتيجة معصيتي بالفعل السابقة؟؟؟؟ والمعصية موجه لله فاى كفاره تصلح ؟؟
> 
> وهنا قدمت المسيحية حل لمشكلة العدل والرحمة وكانت فى شخص المسيح
> 
> ...



لماذا تناسيت إمكانية عفو الدائن عن الدين ؟؟
و هذا ليس فيه ظلم للدائن لأنه تنازل طواعية عن حقه
و فيه خلاص للمدين.
فالله يمكنه أن يعفو عن الخطيئة دون المطالبة بتكفيرها فهو  "الغفور الرحيم".


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 ديسمبر 2012)

> هذا المثال لا يستقيم لأن الملك أو الرئيس من صلاحياته ما يسمى بالعفو التشريعي


العفو لا يكون لكل الجرائم، وخصوصا المخلة بالشرف، حتى لكي يكون له منظر امام العالم، هذا من جهة، ومن جهة أخرى، فحتى لو عفى عنه، ولم يدفع الدين، فقد سبب خسارة للمدين له، وبهذا سيكون ظالماً..

أما ثالثاً، فكيف تكون هذه المدة جزائاً عادلا وهو قد جعل الآخر يخسر 1000000 جنية!! هل العدل أن يسجن عام واحد ثم يخرج ليستمتع بما حققه من خلف هذا المبلغ؟ 

ورجاء لا تتكلمي عن الفكر المسيحي، فأنتي في منتدى مسيحي، أجهل من فيه بالمسيحية يعلم أكثر منك بمقدار رمل البحر!، فدخول السجن كان نتيجة "الدين" فأن "سد" الدين، لن يكون هناك "سجن" وهكذا المسيح، دفع عنا الدين، فزال الموت..


المهم أنك قرأت المقالة


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 ديسمبر 2012)

> لماذا تناسيت إمكانية عفو الدائن عن الدين ؟؟


لان الدين كان بالموت الذي هو فساد الطبيعة، فحتى لو عفى سيكون هناك عامل خارجي قد أثّرَ وأفسد طبيعة الآخر.. فالسؤال لك: ما الضامن لعدم حدوث نفس الأمر مرة أخرى؟



> و هذا ليس فيه ظلم للدائن لأنه تنازل طواعية عن حقه
> و فيه خلاص للمدين.


بل هناك ظلم بيّن، لان الثمن لم يدفع، المشكلة انكم تعتبرون أن الخطية شيء عادي جداً يمكن لله أن يتعايش معها!!



> فالله يمكنه أن يعفو عن الخطيئة دون المطالبة بتكفيرها فهو  "الغفور الرحيم".


الله يعفو عن الخطية، هذا لو كانت مجرد خطية، لكن فساد الطبيعة نفسه، هل سيحل بالغران؟

صرصار سقط في كوب الشاي الخاص بك، وسبب له تلوث، وأنتي رأيتي الصرصار، وأخرجتيه من الكوب، ولكنه كان قد أفسد الشاي، ثم شربتي الشاي، فسبب لك تسمم، هل نكتفي بأنك أزلتي الصرصار عن الكوب؟ أم نعالجك؟


انتم لا تفهمون شيء عن اللاهوت.. معذورون..


----------



## ElectericCurrent (25 ديسمبر 2012)

> هذا المثال لا يستقيم لأن الملك أو الرئيس من صلاحياته ما يسمى بالعفو التشريعي
> يعني أنه يعفو عن المسجون بعد قضاء مدة ما من محكوميته و خلاص
> فيكون دخول السجن جزاء عادلا للخطيئة
> و الخروج منه يكون فقط بعفو ملكي لم يظلم فيه المدين ولا المديون
> أما لو أردت تطبيق الفكر المسيحي على المثال فيجب على الملك أن يدخل السجن لا أن يدفع النقود .





> لماذا تناسيت إمكانية عفو الدائن عن الدين ؟؟
> و هذا ليس فيه ظلم للدائن لأنه تنازل طواعية عن حقه
> و فيه خلاص للمدين.
> فالله يمكنه أن يعفو عن الخطيئة دون المطالبة بتكفيرها فهو "الغفور الرحيم".





الرد المسيحى :- 
1- تشويه  لكل انواع التشريعات والاجتهادات الدستورية  من آدم لغاية الحقبة الشئؤمة 600ميلادية السوداء.
فالتناول الاسلاموى  يشوهه  ويحرف كل الاحكام .. ويتعمد تلبيس الامور فى بعضها فيطبق مالا ينطبق على مالا ينطبق عليه الامر أى مغالطات فى تلبيسات فقط لاغير.
[ يعنى بعتبروا الجرائم الدستورية والعوارات التشريعية المعيبة التى هيمنت على المنطقة من المحيط الى الخليج  -وهى واقعه تحت التشويه  والوباء  السؤء  من 600م - يعتبروا ان تشريعاتهم  هم  مرجعاً وأن قيمهم هم ومبادئهم هم مرجعاً يقيسون عليه    -فيقيمون حجتهم هم علينا من عوارهم وعكهم.  ]

*الملك الذى  يعطى  غفران هو ملتزم أن يعطى تعويض فعلى كامل حقيقي  -أكرر (فعلى  لا قولى  )  كافى عادل شامل مبنى على الانصاف والعدل  والايفاء والقسط.*

نلاحظ فى إستماتة الزميلة   فى مداخلاتيها : التعسف   التزمتى :   فى تشويه كل مثال تبسيطى  عصياناً وتمرداً وعناداً و.. تشويههاً وتشنيعاً ورفضاً..- فالمثال قصد به تبسيط المقصود فى أوجه محدده لا مطلقة.
2-  الخطية أيضا * مرض خبيث *  وليست    جنحة مؤقتة  فالخطية مرض عاقبته الموت الادبي والروحى والاخلاقي والبيولوجى ايضا 
بدرجاته ومراحله 
والمسيح طبق فى نفسه حكم الموت  عن التائبين المؤمنين به القابلين لتكريس حياتهم له آخذين فى أنفسهم حياته تحيي مواتهم المحتوم .. فإن عاشوا وإن رقدوا بيولوجياً فإلى قيامة موعوده أعطاها المسيح الذى هو القيامة والحياة.



> لماذا تناسيت إمكانية عفو الدائن عن الدين ؟؟
> و هذا ليس فيه ظلم للدائن لأنه تنازل طواعية عن حقه
> و فيه خلاص للمدين.
> فالله يمكنه أن يعفو عن الخطيئة دون المطالبة بتكفيرها فهو "الغفور الرحيم"



هنا  تطبيق  عفو  المدين من البشر   على المديون من البشر   =وكان الله غفورا رحيماً -فمن عفي أؤلئك كانوا المش عارف إيه...
فى كل الحضارات المحترمة  ان عفو  المجنى عليه لا يسقط الحق العام الجنائي   على الجانى ...-لامؤاخذه فى الحضارات الجاهلية التى اوصلت المانيا وفرنسا وبريطانيا وامريكا واستراليا .. بعيد عنكو الى  مفهوم الدولة والى التشريعات والى الدساتير ... عفوا فأنتم لكم اعلامكم المغلق ولا تعرفوا عن تلك الاسماء الا انهم وافقين بالطوابير   على سفارات الدول ال..... بيطلبوا إعتناق ال....  بالالاف
+حديتك عن الكفارة يطرح التساؤل  عن الكفارة فى دينكم [   وهو بحر واسع تمنعنى قوانين المنتدى  من التطرق  له لاثبات كونه يخالف المنطق الذى تتكلمين به. ] 

تنبيه  :  ندرك إصراركم  على العناد والتمرد والعصيان  حرصاً منكم على عقيدة من   بث  عقيدته فى اذهانكم  -وندرك انكم لاتريدون ان تقبلوا ولا تقتنعوا فتماطلوا وتجادلوا وتشاغبوا فى الامثلة التبسيطية   التقريبية التى قصد منها تقريب الصورة الذهنية  
لقد قدم الله الامثلة للبشرية فى العهد القديم قبل تجسده 
وقدم للبشريه* هو هو نفسه  بنفسه إبان  مجيئه متجسداً  "ربنا يسوع المسيح "* -فى العهد الجديد-الامثلة التبسيطية لاغراض الشرح والتقريب .. 
وكانت تقرب الصورة تقريبا لا تنطبق معها تطابقا مطلقاً فالقياس مع الفارق..  والتشبيه ليس من شروطه الانطباق المطلق مع المشبه به 
فلما أقول فلاناً أسد الايمان  لايعنى هذا انه يعيش فى سهول افريقيا ويأكل اللحوم ويملاء الدنيا زئيراً فعلياً مخيفاً
فمن لا يريد الا ان يشاغب عاصيا رافضاً    فإلى ( يوم يدين فيه الله الناس  )


----------



## آمنة2005 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> الله يعفو عن الخطية، هذا لو كانت مجرد خطية، لكن فساد الطبيعة نفسه، هل سيحل بالغفران؟
> 
> صرصار سقط في كوب الشاي الخاص بك، وسبب له تلوث، وأنتي رأيتي الصرصار، وأخرجتيه من الكوب، ولكنه كان قد أفسد الشاي، ثم شربتي الشاي، فسبب لك تسمم، هل نكتفي بأنك أزلتي الصرصار عن الكوب؟ أم نعالجك؟
> 
> انتم لا تفهمون شيء عن اللاهوت.. معذورون..




يبدو لي أن هذه هي نقطة الإختلاف في وجهات النظر
فالمسلم يرى أن غفران الله و رحمته يتسعان لذنوبه مهما عظمت, كما يقول الشاعر
يا رب إن عظمت ذنوبي كثرة    فلقد علمت بأن عفوك أعظم
أما وجهة نظرك فهي أن الغفران الإلهي و إن شمل ذنبا ما فهو لا يشمل جميع الذنوب.
نورني بتعليقك,


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 ديسمبر 2012)

> يبدو لي أن هذه هي نقطة الإختلاف في وجهات النظر


ليست هذه هى المشكلة في فهمكم، انت تقيسون كل الموضوع على أنه خطأ، زلة، سهو، والله قادر أن يغفره، ولا تنظرون إلى أن هناك شيء آخر سببته هذه الخطية وهى الإفساد لما كان غير فاسد، الله عالج النتائج وغفر المسبب (الخطية)..



> أما وجهة نظرك فهي أن الغفران الإلهي و إن شمل ذنبا ما فهو لا يشمل جميع الذنوب.


كلام فارغ، كونك لا تفهمي كلامي فهذا لا يمنعك من أن تسألي فيه، لا أن تكتبي ما تظنيه كلامي! لم اقل هذا الكلام الفارغ، المشكلة التي يعاني منها كل مسلم، انه لا يعرف عن اللاهوت شيئاً، وبالتالي ففي حوارنا معكم نشعر أننا كعلماء الرياضيات نتناقش مع أطفال لا يجيدون الجمع والطرح! ومع ذلك تكابرون بالمناقشة بدلا من التعلم!


----------



## haitdz (25 ديسمبر 2012)

++أمراض نفسية++


----------



## ElectericCurrent (25 ديسمبر 2012)

> إذن أسئلك ما هي حكمة الأب أصلا من إرسال إبنه للأرض
> 
> ستسارع لتقول الأمر واضح لتطهير الأرض من الفساد الذي حل بها لتكون في الأخير حكمته في هذا أن يفتدينا الإبن بالصلب ( فدية وكفارة) لأننا عصينا وهكذا سدد ديوننا لأنه "لن ينجو من جهنم الا من يقبل عمل المسيح الكفارى وبدون ذلك ستوفى ديونك بنفسك ولا يسددها عمل صالح او توبة"
> 'نقلا عنك'
> ...



لازال   الاخ  يؤلف ويفبرك ويفترى  من عندياته هو 
كالعادة إفتراء - ثم محاسبة على الافتراء.
===========================================
*; كيفية تبرير الناس قبيل الصليب 
*​
+1- من اليوم الاول الذى تكلم الله  فيه لادم بنفاذ عليه حكم الطرد والموت 
والوحى الالهى يقدم للبشرية  الاعلانات الروحية  والتشريعات  الطقسية -حاملة الرموز  والتشبيهات  والتفسيرات التى  تعد للصليب مقدماً لهم الايمان . بالقدر الذى يناسب نضوجهم واستعدادهم الذهنى  والروحى والادبي والثقافى للاستيعاب.. متدرجاً مع قدراتهم هم .

2- من اليوم الاول   و  الوحى   الالهى يتدرج  مع العقلية والنفسية البشرية  معلنا  طريق  الكفارة والفداء   وتجسد   الاله القدير   الذى  فى اصل   جوهر طبيعته  غير  مرئي  ولا  مقتربٌ  منه  ليسكن  وسط  شعبه  سكنىً  فى خيمة   .. معلناً  عن نفسه  تارة فى لهيب ينهش عليقة خضراء بغير ان تحترق ثم فى عمود  نار متقد يملاء الارض ويفترش السماء    ويتحول إلى  غمام كثيف نهاراً....ز   فهو الغير منظور  صارا  منظوراً  وغير المسموع  صارمسموعاً.......    وساكن سموات السموات   نزل اليهم على  سنم الجبل المقدس ..

3- إستن الله  شرائع الذبيحة الدموية الكفارية  المتكررة المتعددة فى كل أطوار النضج والاستعداد للنضج  الدينى   واللاهوتى والتقدم  الفقهى   للشعب مؤسسا لهم الليتورجيات ...  ذبائح العهد اللاوى  ومن خلالها جميعا   قدم (بصورةٍ   ما )   مراحل متتالية  متتابعة  تكمل بعضها بعضا وتناسب نضجهم واستعدادهم للاستيعاب والاقتبال الذهنى     المسيح الفادى ...    الله مخلصنا -  الله  عونى - الله مخلصي ...
وعلى حسب ما أتيح لهم من درجات متفاوتة  من الاستيعاب   والتجاوب  مع [ذبيحة الصليب   للابن  الفادى المتجسد  ]  من خلال  هذه الوسائط         فكلٍ  سيأخذ أجرته بحسب طاعته وبحسب تعبه وبحسب تجاوبه واستيعابه ..,

>>> +  موقف  الناس من  غير شعب الكتاب المقدس  ممن لم تصل إليهم الرسالة  - قبل وبعد   وقوع ذبيحة الصليب فى الزمن
*أولا* الموضوع موجود هنا فى المنتدى . ,,  -  ,,وألفت النظر (( إلى ان  كل الجهد يبذل    لتجاهل  ذبيحة المسيح المصلوب )) كل الجهد للهروب  من ذبيحة الصليب ومماطلتها والقفز بعيدا عنها فى الزمن -فى التاريخ والجغرافيا..
*ثانياً* نفس الامر ينطبق على  عقيدتك وديانتك من وجهة نظرها فالشعوب من الوثنين عبر الاجيال كحضارات الانكا والمايا والهنود الحمر  حكمهم  واحد  من منطق الديانتين .
...ه


----------



## ElectericCurrent (25 ديسمبر 2012)

> يبدو لي أن هذه هي نقطة الإختلاف في وجهات النظر
> فالمسلم يرى أن غفران الله و رحمته يتسعان لذنوبه مهما عظمت, كما يقول الشاعر
> يا رب إن عظمت ذنوبي كثرة فلقد علمت بأن عفوك أعظم
> 
> ...




*ومن قال ان غفران الله   فى المسيح يسوع   لا يتسع   لذنوب  جمة لا حدود لها   
إفتراء غريب نتيجة لعجز عن  الاستيعاب *

أليس   هو  الذى  غفر  من خلال  ذبيحة الصليب  للزانيات  اللواتى ذكرن فى نسب المسيح  هو   غفر  - هو  كفّـر[كفارة] ..
 والمسلمون الى الان لم يغفروا ...

+ أليس  هو الذى غفر للمراءة الزانية التى يطالب المسلمون الى الان   برجمها  التى قدمها اليهود للمسيح طالبين ان يرجموها  - هو غفر بالمسيح المصلوب وحولها الى   راهبة مبشرة والمسلمون  عجزوا عن المغفرة وللان يطالبون برجمها 
عجبي .
+ وهل كرزت المسيحية من لحظات فجرها الاول البكيرة  بغير التوبة الى الله  وعمل اعمالا تليق بالتوبة -وصنع اثمارا تليق بالتوبة ؟؟؟
+متى نادت المسيحية ان رحمة الله وغفران الله  لا يتسعان لكل الذنوب؟؟؟



> أما وجهة نظرك فهي أن الغفران الإلهي و إن شمل ذنبا ما فهو لا يشمل جميع الذنوب.



قدمى مستنداتك وأدلتك الموثقة وبراهينك فى صورة وثائق مكتوبة وأدلة غير مجروحة ..!!


----------



## ياسر الجندى (25 ديسمبر 2012)

> +متى نادت المسيحية ان رحمة الله
> وغفران الله  لا يتسعان لكل الذنوب؟؟؟



 
1- فلماذا ضاقت تلك الرحمة والمغفرة بخطيئة آدم ولم تسعها ؟؟!!
إلا أن ينزل القدير من عليائه ليصلب ويموت عن جرم ارتكبه غيره !!!
وإن كان لامفر من العقوبة فلماذا لم يعاقب آدم وهو المذنب وكيف يكمن الحل فى خطيئة أعظم وهى قتل الإله !!

2- ثم لماذا لم يدبر القدير مغفرة الخطيئة لآدم فور وقوعها بل قرر بعد مضى آلاف السنين أن يرسل ابنه الوحيد للفداء ؟؟؟!!!

واعجبا اين كان عدل الله ورحمته منذ حادثة آدم حتى صلب المسيح ؟؟!!

3- وأيضا من العدل أن تناسب العقوبة الذنب فهل ترى توازنا بين صلب المسيح وبين خطيئة آدم والتى لم تزد عن أكله من شجرة نهى عنها وقد عاقبه الله بإخراجه من الجنة إلى دنيا الكدح والتعب وكفى به عقابا وحرمانا 

4- خطيئة واحدة محيت بالصلب ، فمابال ملايين الخطايا سواها بقيت وجدت بعد ذلك وبعضها أشد من ذنب آدم ، فمابالك بمن أنكر وجود الإله بل هاجمه وسخر منه فإن كان التجسد لمحو خطيئة فهناك خطايا لاتحصى ؟؟!!​


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 ديسمبر 2012)

> 1- فلماذا ضاقت تلك الرحمة والمغفرة بخطيئة آدم ولم تسعها ؟؟!!
> ​


أنت كاذب، من قال أن رحمته ضاقت بالخطية؟



> إلا أن ينزل القدير من عليائه ليصلب ويموت عن جرم ارتكبه غيره !!!


الصلب كان هو آخر خطوة في الخطة الأساسية، وهى خطة إتحاد الله مع البشر في المسيح، فالله تجسد لكي بإتحاده مع البشر في شخص المسيح يعيد تجديد الطبيعة البشرية إلى حالتها الأولى بل أنقى..

انتم تحصرون الفكرة في انها "خطية والسلام"!! في حين أن الصلب كان آخر خطوة في كل الخطة المعدة سلفاً لإنقاذ البشر!


> وإن كان لامفر من العقوبة فلماذا لم يعاقب آدم وهو المذنب وكيف يكمن الحل فى خطيئة أعظم وهى قتل الإله !!


أولاً: آدم تم عقابه، هذا منتهى منه.
ثانياً: الحل في اتحاد الإله بالإنسان، قتل الإله (بحسب تعبيرك) خطية ستكون هى نفسها نتيجة نفس السبب الذي جاء لأجله، بكلمات أخرى، خطية البشر بعد آدم، كلها تعتبر نتيجة لفساد الطبيعة الواقع فعلاً، ومن هنا لو أصلحنا الأساس (ألطبيعة) سنمنع الخطية، أبسطها لك لأنك لن تفهم هذه الكلمات أيضاً، عندما يتم كسر يدك، تكون تؤلمك جداً، وعندما تذهب للدكتور لكي يتم تجبيسها، فأول شيء أساسي يقوم به هو "شد يدك بقوة شديدة" لإعادتها لوضعها الأصلي، ثم التجبيس، في هذا الموضوع مثال جيد، إذ ان الدكتور على الرغم من أن هذا سيؤلكم إلا انه عن طريقك لن يؤلمك فيما بعد، لكن لو أهمل هذه الخطوة فسنتج أضرار كثيرة، لذا فخطة الله ليست ساذجة كما تتصورون، بل هى ان يتم إصلاح ما تم إفساده، ثم ترك الحرية للبشر لكي يختاروا طريق الحياة بدون إجبار، وبهذا يكون الشيطان تمت هزيمته تماماً.




> 2- ثم لماذا لم يدبر القدير مغفرة الخطيئة لآدم فور وقوعها بل قرر بعد مضى آلاف السنين أن يرسل ابنه الوحيد للفداء ؟؟؟!!!


هذا سؤال مركب، هل تسأل عن لماذا لم يغفرها بسرعة؟ أم تسأل لماذا تأخر (بحسب فهمك) في إرسال إبنه؟

لو غفرها، فطبيعة الإنسان فسدك، وحدث شرخ في العلاقة بين الله والإنسان، أن الإنسان سمع لكلام الحية وشك في كلام الله! بالإضافة إلى أن الإنسان في هذه الحالة لن يكون قد دفع ثمن خطيته، ويكون الله مهزوما لان الشيطان أفسد خليقته والله وقف عاجزاً وأزال العرض وترك المرض!، ثم ما الذي يضمن عدم تكرار نفس الشيء مرة أخرى وأخرى وأخرى؟


اما عن الجزء الثاني من سؤالك المركب، فهو لان آدم لم يكن ليقتل إبن الله الوحيد... بالإضافة إلى أنه لا ضرر من الإنتظار، بالإضافة إلى أنه أي وقت كان سيختاره كان يمكن ان تجد معارضين مثلك!




> واعجبا اين كان عدل الله ورحمته منذ حادثة آدم حتى صلب المسيح ؟؟!!


موجودتان!




> 3- وأيضا من العدل أن تناسب العقوبة الذنب فهل ترى توازنا بين صلب المسيح وبين خطيئة آدم والتى لم تزد عن أكله من شجرة نهى عنها وقد عاقبه الله بإخراجه من الجنة إلى دنيا الكدح والتعب وكفى به عقابا وحرمانا


بدون ان تعتبرها إهانة،
حقيقة، أشعر بالقرف من مستوياتكم اللاهوتية الفكرية، فانتم فعلا أقل من أطفال مدارس الأحد الصغار في الفهم! ولا اعرف لماذا انتم هكذا!

نلخص ردي عليك في نقاط:

1. الخطية لم تكن هى الأكل من الشجرة!!، الخطية كانت هى العصيان والشك في كلام الله، وشهوة التكبر! الأكل هو نتيجة كل هذا! هذا من جانب بشري بحت، لكن من جانب حقيقي ألهي، الخطية هى مخالفة ما أمر الله به.

2. العقوبة هى موت الإنسان، وقت مات الإنسان يسوع المسيح (الإله-الإنسان)، يكون كلامك صحيحاً لو احد قال أن اللاهوت هو الذي مات، وهذا لن تجده، فالمذنب إنسان والفادي إنسان! ولهذا دافعت الكنيسة الأولى عن ناسوت المسيح ربما أكثر مما دافعت عن لاهوته، لان الكنيسة لا تقبل التقليل من ناسوته أيضا كما لا تقبل التقليل من لاهوته، لكن ربما لأنكم أنتم تحاولون كذباً إنكار لاهوته فنسيتم أننا ندافع عن كلا الصفتين المودتين فيه.





> 4- خطيئة واحدة محيت بالصلب ، فمابال ملايين الخطايا  سواها بقيت وجدت بعد ذلك وبعضها أشد من ذنب آدم ، فمابالك بمن أنكر وجود  الإله بل هاجمه وسخر منه فإن كان التجسد لمحو خطيئةفهناك خطايا لاتحصى ؟؟!!


طبعا لأنك أخطأت في التشخيص فأكملت بهذا الكلام، من قال هذا الكلام؟

الصلب لم يمحو خطية فقط! هذا كان آخر شيء، الصلب قد فتح الطريق أمام الإنسان ليكون باراً كما كان بل أكثر مما كان، يكون بسيطاً، الله جاء لكي يتحد بالإنسان وعن طريق موته بالجسد ماتت الطبيعة البشرية فتحقق ما كان الله قد قننه على آدم قبلا، الصلب يمحو نتائج الخطية بشكل رئيسي، وهو موت الإنسان، لهذا تجد المسيح يقول : جئت لتكون لهم "حياة"، ولهذا نضحك على من يسأل: أين تكلم المسيح عن الخطية الأصلية؟!! فهو لا يعرف شيء مطلقاً..


----------



## e-Sword (25 ديسمبر 2012)

Molka Molkan  :big29:


----------



## ياسر الجندى (25 ديسمبر 2012)

> خطية البشر بعد آدم، كلها تعتبر نتيجة لفساد الطبيعة الواقع فعلاً، ومن هنا لو أصلحنا الأساس (ألطبيعة) سنمنع الخطية



كالعادة أرى ترتيب نتائج بلامقدمات منطقية ولانصوص نقلية !

من الذى قال أن الطبيعة البشرية لذرية آدم فسدت نتيجة خطيته ؟؟؟!!!

الم تتأمل فى حزقيال وتقرأ 

18: 5 و الانسان الذي كان بارا و فعل حقا و عدلا
18: 6 لم ياكل على الجبال و لم يرفع عينيه الى اصنام بيت اسرائيل و لم ينجس امراة قريبه و لم يقرب امراة طامثا
18: 7 و لم يظلم انسانا بل رد للمديون رهنه و لم يغتصب اغتصابا بل بذل خبزه للجوعان و كسا العريان ثوبا
18: 8 و لم يعط بالربا و لم ياخذ مرابحة و كف يده عن الجور و اجرى العدل و الحق بين الانسان و الانسان
18: 9 و سلك في فرائضي و حفظ احكامي ليعمل بالحق فهو بار حياة يحيا يقول السيد الرب

بل تتأمل !!!



18: 14 و ان ولد ابنا راى جميع خطايا ابيه التي فعلها فراها و لم يفعل مثلها
18: 15 لم ياكل على الجبال و لم يرفع عينيه الى اصنام بيت اسرائيل و لا نجس امراة قريبه
18: 16 و لا ظلم انسانا و لا ارتهن رهنا و لا اغتصب اغتصابا بل بذل خبزه للجوعان و كسا العريان ثوبا
18: 17 و رفع يده عن الفقير و لم ياخذ ربا و لا مرابحة بل اجرى احكامي و سلك في فرائضي فانه لا يموت باثم ابيه حياة يحيا


لا يموت باثم ابيه 


لا يموت باثم ابيه !!


ولحزقيال مزيد بيان

اقرأ




18: 19 و انتم تقولون لماذا لا يحمل الابن من اثم الاب اما الابن فقد فعل حقا و عدلا حفظ جميع فرائضي و عمل بها فحياة يحيا

لاحظ !!

18: 20 النفس التي تخطئ هي تموت الابن لا يحمل من اثم الاب و الاب لا يحمل من اثم الابن

 بر البار عليه يكون و شر الشرير عليه يكون



بل فاعل الخطية لو تعلمون



18: 21 فاذا رجع الشرير عن جميع خطاياه التي فعلها و حفظ كل فرائضي و فعل حقا و عدلا فحياة يحيا لا يموت
18: 22 كل معاصيه التي فعلها لا تذكر عليه في بره الذي عمل يحيا


 فحين تتحدث عن العدل الإلهى المطلق فقل لى ( عقليا ) كيف أتحمل أنا ذنب فعله أبى لم تجنيه يداى أو تنطق به شفتاى أو حتى تراه عيناى ؟؟؟؟!!!!!

​


----------



## apostle.paul (25 ديسمبر 2012)

> فحين تتحدث عن العدل الإلهى المطلق فقل  لى ( عقليا ) كيف أتحمل أنا ذنب فعله أبى لم تجنيه يداى أو تنطق به شفتاى  أو حتى تراه عيناى ؟؟؟؟!!!!!


*طيب مش تثبتلى اصلا ان كتابيا يوجد هذا المبدا
ان الانسان يتحمل وزر ذنب ابيه
فى حين ان المبدأ الكتابى ان كل انسان يموت بخطيته مش بخطية ابيه  *


----------



## ElectericCurrent (25 ديسمبر 2012)

> 1- فلماذا ضاقت تلك الرحمة والمغفرة بخطيئة آدم ولم تسعها ؟؟!!
> إلا أن ينزل القدير من عليائه ليصلب ويموت عن جرم ارتكبه غيره !!!


من الذى  قال -  أن رحمة الله-  ضاقت من المصادر والنصوص والمستندات ؟؟؟
وهل من ضاقت رحمته  يتخذ لنفسه الاخلاء منهاجا والتواضع والوداعة شرعاً والبذل والعطاء والفداء والايثار  والمبادرة مبادئَ أبدية  عاملا  هو اول العاملين بها 
هل من ضاقت رحمته  يضع نفسه  ويطيع  حتى الموت موت الصليب  غل3... هل هذه ضيقة ام إتساع كل الاتساع  ؟؟؟
أفحسبته لم يكن يعلم  ماهية موت الصليب او كان مجهولا لديه ؟؟ظ  لقد صمم  ان يجوز فيه بسالة وشجاعةً 
أنا  أضع نفسي عن الخراف - لهذا يحبنى الاب لانى اضع نفسي من سلطان نفسي لى سلطان ان اخذها ولى سلطان ان اضعها -ليس احد ياخذها منها قسراً +++  ليس لاحد حب أعظم من هذا أن يضع احد نفسه عن احبائه +++الله بين رحمته لنا   فيما نحن خطآءه مات المسيح لاجلنا .
عجبي على البصائر المغلقة بكل حرص..  حقا لان قلب هذا الشعب قد ثقل طمسوا أعين انفسهم لئلا يبصروا بعيونهم فيرجعوا الى فأشفيهم 




> وإن كان لامفر من العقوبة فلماذا لم يعاقب آدم وهو المذنب وكيف يكمن الحل فى خطيئة أعظم وهى قتل الإله !!



من الذى  قال  لك ان  آدم لم   (يُعاقب ) عوقب بالطرد والموت ... لكن  لم تزل طبيعته فاسدة (لقد فسدت )... وعمل فيه حكم الموت الادبي والمعنوى والروحى  والابدى ....



> وكيف يكمن الحل فى خطيئة أعظم وهى قتل الإله !!


الذى  قتل  هو إبن البشر - بشراً سوياً - آدمياً كامل الادمية طبيعى - إبنا لادم حاملاً وجوب حكم العقوبة.. والمفروض انه حمل إثم جميعنا  ليعطينا نحن بره 

+ هو  مات  وقام  وعاش ليسود على الاحياء والاموات .
+ فما أحياه الان بالجسد إنما أحياه فى إيمان إبن الله الذى أحبنى  وسلم  نفسه  عن خطاياى.
+مع المسيح صُلبت[  عن الذنوب والخطايا ] فأحيا  لا أنا بل المسيح يحيا فيّ.
+تيطس[Q-BIBLE]  11. لأَنَّهُ قَدْ ظَهَرَتْ نِعْمَةُ اللهِ الْمُخَلِّصَةُ لِجَمِيعِ النَّاسِ،
12. مُعَلِّمَةً إِيَّانَا أَنْ نُنْكِرَ الْفُجُورَ وَالشَّهَوَاتِ الْعَالَمِيَّةَ، وَنَعِيشَ بِالتَّعَقُّلِ وَالْبِرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى فِي الْعَالَمِ الْحَاضِرِ،
13. مُنْتَظِرِينَ الرَّجَاءَ الْمُبَارَكَ وَظُهُورَ مَجْدِ اللهِ الْعَظِيمِ وَمُخَلِّصِنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ،
14. الَّذِي بَذَلَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِنَا، لِكَيْ يَفْدِيَنَا مِنْ كُلِّ إِثْمٍ، وَيُطَهِّرَ لِنَفْسِهِ شَعْباً خَاصّاً غَيُوراً فِي أَعْمَالٍ حَسَنَةٍ.
15. تَكَلَّمْ بِهَذِهِ وَعِظْ وَوَبِّخْ بِكُلِّ سُلْطَانٍ. لاَ يَسْتَهِنْ بِكَ أَحَدٌ.    [/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## ElectericCurrent (25 ديسمبر 2012)

> 2- ثم لماذا لم يدبر القدير مغفرة الخطيئة لآدم فور وقوعها بل قرر بعد مضى آلاف السنين أن يرسل ابنه الوحيد للفداء ؟؟؟!!!
> 
> واعجبا اين كان عدل الله ورحمته منذ حادثة آدم حتى صلب المسيح ؟؟!!



+ قلنا  أن  فداء المسيح وكفارته  الثمينة  ليست فقط لادم زوج حواء قسرا وتحديدا
بل هى شاملة كفارة عن خطايا كل العالم  -كل الاجيال -فى كل مكان [   رسالة يوحنا الحبيب الاولى الاصحاح2 ]... كل من يؤمن [  ]  كل من يدعوه الرب  فيلبي نداءه.

+ قلنا أن بالتجسد وتمام الطاعة حتى الموت موت الصليب    إصلاح  طبيعة الجنس البشري كله [ آدم وبنيه ] وطباعه   ...وإمكانية الاتحاد - الشراكة- بالطبيعة الالهية ..
وهو مالا  يمكن لنا بغير التجسد الالهى .
+ قلنا أن البشرية كلها من آدم إلى آخر الدهور  شريكة فى فداء المسيح وكفارته وتجديد الطبيعة والتبرير فيه - كل من يؤمن - كل من يطيع الايمان ويتوب عاملا اعمالا تليق بالتوبة ( الايمان العامل بالمحبة)..
>>>+++ لماذا تاخر( )   فداء المسيح 
الله غير زمنى لكن الانسان زمنى  وكان من الواجب لمصلحة الانسان إعداده هو شخصيا عبر الاجيال كلها والحضارات والثقافات والتشريعات  والرموز الالهية  والاشارات  المضمونة فى الوحي الالهى لتهيئة  الانسان للاستفادة من الخلاص 
+ وكان لابد لله من إعداد وتهيئة غرفة عمليات الصليب والكنيسة الحاضنة للفداء الامينة على الوحى  باللغة العالمية الادق .. والانظمة العالمية الانسب وهذا ما توفر لنا  فى ملء الزمان الذى إختاره الله
---------------------------------
الله غير زمنى 
لاتفرق معه الساعة الواحدة من اليوم الاول للخليقة -مثل الساعة الاخيرة فى اليوم الاخير قبل قيام الساعة 
المهم كيفية استعداد الانسان لقبوله  لهذه النعمة  وإستيعابه لمقاديرها 
لان الله إحترم   ما أودعه فى الانسان من  إستيعاب وذهن وإراده حرة  وحرية اختيار ومسئؤلية 
أفلا تعقلون - فسبحان الله فيما يكفرون


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 ديسمبر 2012)

> كالعادة أرى ترتيب نتائج بلامقدمات منطقية ولانصوص نقلية !


دعك من النصوص فهى معروفة وتخرسك وأمثالك، فانا أحوال إنهاض العقل الموجود فيك(؟)

ما الذي لا تفهمه منطقياً؟

الخطية الاولى كان قبلها لم يخطيء الإنسان، أي كانت طبيعته قبلها لم تلوث بخطية فعليه، لكن كل الخطايا بعدها كانت بعدما أخطأ الإنسان الأول، ما المشكلة هنا؟



> من الذى قال أن الطبيعة البشرية لذرية آدم فسدت نتيجة خطيته ؟؟؟!!!



يا عزيزي، لا تكن ترمي بنفسك في التهلكة الحوارية! انت صغير جداً على أن تحاورني بنصوص كتابي! 
تعالى:



> الم تتأمل فى حزقيال وتقرأ
> 
> 18: 5 و الانسان الذي كان بارا و فعل حقا و عدلا
> 18: 6 لم ياكل على الجبال و لم يرفع عينيه الى اصنام بيت اسرائيل و لم ينجس امراة قريبه و لم يقرب امراة طامثا
> ...


ما علاقة هذه بالموضوع أصلا؟ تذكر حادثة حدثت بعد الخطية الأولى، وقال فيها الرب قرار معروف حتى الآن، لترجع لآدم؟ ألا ترى مدى سذاجتك؟

فعلا من يخطيء يحاكم ون يعمل حسنا يبرر! ما علاقة هذا النص بالموضوع؟



> بل تتأمل !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


نفس التعليق، هنا الرب يتكلم في موقف محدد ومعروف، وفعلا من يعمل خير فلن يموت بخطية أبيه، فمن قال انه سيموت بخطية أبية لتنفي هذا؟

ألن تتثقفوا قليلا؟



> ولحزقيال مزيد بيان
> 
> اقرأ
> 
> ...


نفس الكلام، حادثة خاصة وحكم خاص، بل ومن الأساس لا مشكلة في هذا كله سواء قبلا او الآن، لان هذه النصوص لا علاقة لها بالموضوع، فكلها موافق عليها جداً حتى الآن!!



> 18: 21 فاذا رجع الشرير عن جميع خطاياه التي فعلها و حفظ كل فرائضي و فعل حقا و عدلا فحياة يحيا لا يموت
> 18: 22 كل معاصيه التي فعلها لا تذكر عليه في بره الذي عمل يحيا



نعم، اوفق تماماً على هذا الكلام ولا إشكال لدي فيه ولا علاقة بينه وبين الموضوع تماماً، وضع كل نص في سياقه لن تجد أي علاقة!


ولكن لكي أريك مدى سذاجتك في النقل، سأنقل لك نصوص نصها يقول بعكس ما ترمي انت:

ولنبدأ بنص واحد:

5 لا تسجد لهنّ ولا تعبدهنّ. لاني انا الرب الهك اله غيور افتقد ذنوب الآباء في الابناء في الجيل الثالث والرابع من مبغضيّ.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1  Ex 20:5




ها هو الرب يفتقد ذنوب الآباء في الأبناء!!!



> فحين تتحدث عن العدل الإلهى المطلق فقل  لى ( عقليا ) كيف أتحمل أنا ذنب فعله أبى لم تجنيه يداى أو تنطق به شفتاى  أو حتى تراه عيناى ؟؟؟؟!!!!!


من قال هذا أصلا لكي تطالبني بإثباته؟ هل أنت واعي لما تقول ولما أقول؟ هل تجيد قراءة كلامي؟

ولكن على العموم، وبرغم خطأك أيضاً،

قل لي، ما ذنب بعض الأطفال الذين يمرضون بمرض ابيويهم، والأمراض الوراثية التي تتعلق بالأجداد والأجداد!!؟ 
قل لي..


----------



## ElectericCurrent (25 ديسمبر 2012)

> كالعادة أرى ترتيب نتائج بلامقدمات منطقية ولانصوص نقلية !
> 
> من الذى قال أن الطبيعة البشرية لذرية آدم فسدت نتيجة خطيته ؟؟؟!!!​



*+الاجابة    سفر التكوين الاصحاح  6   هو الدى يقول   
[   3. فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: «لا يَدِينُ رُوحِي فِي الانْسَانِ الَى الابَدِ. لِزَيَغَانِهِ هُوَ بَشَرٌ وَتَكُونُ ايَّامُهُ مِئَةً وَعِشْرِينَ سَنَةً».
4. كَانَ فِي الارْضِ طُغَاةٌ فِي تِلْكَ الايَّامِ. وَبَعْدَ ذَلِكَ ايْضا اذْ دَخَلَ بَنُو اللهِ عَلَى بَنَاتِ النَّاسِ وَوَلَدْنَ لَهُمْ اوْلادا - هَؤُلاءِ هُمُ الْجَبَابِرَةُ الَّذِينَ مُنْذُ الدَّهْرِ ذَوُو اسْمٍ.
5. وَرَاى الرَّبُّ انَّ شَرَّ الانْسَانِ قَدْ كَثُرَ فِي الارْضِ وَانَّ كُلَّ تَصَوُّرِ افْكَارِ قَلْبِهِ انَّمَا هُوَ شِرِّيرٌ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ.
6. فَحَزِنَ الرَّبُّ انَّهُ عَمِلَ الانْسَانَ فِي الارْضِ وَتَاسَّفَ فِي قَلْبِهِ.
7. فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: «امْحُو عَنْ وَجْهِ الارْضِ الانْسَانَ الَّذِي خَلَقْتُهُ: الانْسَانَ مَعَ بَهَائِمَ وَدَبَّابَاتٍ وَطُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ. لانِّي حَزِنْتُ انِّي عَمِلْتُهُمْ».
8. وَامَّا نُوحٌ فَوَجَدَ نِعْمَةً فِي عَيْنَيِ الرَّبِّ.
9. هَذِهِ مَوَالِيدُ نُوحٍ: كَانَ نُوحٌ رَجُلا بَارّا كَامِلا فِي اجْيَالِهِ. وَسَارَ نُوحٌ مَعَ اللهِ.
10. وَوَلَدَ نُوحٌ ثَلاثَةَ بَنِينَ: سَاما وَحَاما وَيَافَثَ.
11. وَفَسَدَتِ الارْضُ امَامَ اللهِ وَامْتَلَاتِ الارْضُ ظُلْما.
12. وَرَاى اللهُ الارْضَ فَاذَا هِيَ قَدْ فَسَدَتْ اذْ كَانَ كُلُّ بَشَرٍ قَدْ افْسَدَ طَرِيقَهُ عَلَى الارْضِ.
13. فَقَالَ اللهُ لِنُوحٍ: «نِهَايَةُ كُلِّ بَشَرٍ قَدْ اتَتْ امَامِي لانَّ الارْضَ امْتَلَاتْ ظُلْما مِنْهُمْ. فَهَا انَا مُهْلِكُهُمْ مَعَ الارْضِ.
14. اصْنَعْ لِنَفْسِكَ فُلْكا مِنْ خَشَبِ جُفْرٍ. تَجْعَلُ الْفُلْكَ مَسَاكِنَ وَتَطْلِيهِ مِنْ دَاخِلٍ وَمِنْ خَارِجٍ بِالْقَارِ.
15. وَهَكَذَا تَصْنَعُهُ: ثَلاثَ مِئَةِ ذِرَاعٍ يَكُونُ طُولُ الْفُلْكِ وَخَمْسِينَ ذِرَاعا عَرْضُهُ وَثَلاثِينَ ذِرَاعا ارْتِفَاعُهُ.
16. وَتَصْنَعُ كَوّا لِلْفُلْكِ وَتُكَمِّلُهُ الَى حَدِّ ذِرَاعٍ مِنْ فَوْقُ. وَتَضَعُ بَابَ الْفُلْكِ فِي جَانِبِهِ. مَسَاكِنَ سُفْلِيَّةً وَمُتَوَسِّطَةً وَعُلْوِيَّةً تَجْعَلُهُ.
17. فَهَا انَا اتٍ بِطُوفَانِ الْمَاءِ عَلَى الارْضِ لِاهْلِكَ كُلَّ جَسَدٍ فِيهِ رُوحُ حَيَاةٍ مِنْ تَحْتِ السَّمَاءِ. كُلُّ مَا فِي الارْضِ يَمُوتُ.
18. وَلَكِنْ اقِيمُ عَهْدِي مَعَكَ فَتَدْخُلُ الْفُلْكَ انْتَ وَبَنُوكَ وَامْرَاتُكَ وَنِسَاءُ بَنِيكَ مَعَكَ.   ]
========================
+سفر التكوين  اصحاح 8 هو الذى يقول [ 20. وَبَنَى نُوحٌ مَذْبَحا لِلرَّبِّ. وَاخَذَ مِنْ كُلِّ الْبَهَائِمِ الطَّاهِرَةِ وَمِنْ كُلِّ الطُّيُورِ الطَّاهِرَةِ وَاصْعَدَ مُحْرَقَاتٍ عَلَى الْمَذْبَحِ
21. فَتَنَسَّمَ الرَّبُّ رَائِحَةَ الرِّضَا. وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ فِي قَلْبِهِ: «لا اعُودُ الْعَنُ الارْضَ ايْضا مِنْ اجْلِ الانْسَانِ لانَّ تَصَوُّرَ قَلْبِ الانْسَانِ شِرِّيرٌ مُنْذُ حَدَاثَتِهِ. وَلا اعُودُ ايْضا امِيتُ كُلَّ حَيٍّ كَمَا فَعَلْتُ.
22. مُدَّةَ كُلِّ ايَّامِ الارْضِ زَرْعٌ وَحَصَادٌ وَبَرْدٌ وَحَرٌّ وَصَيْفٌ وَشِتَاءٌ وَنَهَارٌ وَلَيْلٌ لا تَزَالُ». ]

============================================

الرسالة الى رومية  اصحاح3 [  9. فَمَاذَا إِذاً؟ أَنَحْنُ أَفْضَلُ؟ كَلاَّ الْبَتَّةَ! لأَنَّنَا قَدْ شَكَوْنَا أَنَّ الْيَهُودَ وَالْيُونَانِيِّينَ أَجْمَعِينَ تَحْتَ الْخَطِيَّةِ
10. كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ: «أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ بَارٌّ وَلاَ وَاحِدٌ.
11. لَيْسَ مَنْ يَفْهَمُ. لَيْسَ مَنْ يَطْلُبُ اللهَ.
12. الْجَمِيعُ زَاغُوا وَفَسَدُوا مَعاً. لَيْسَ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ صَلاَحاً لَيْسَ وَلاَ وَاحِدٌ.
13. حَنْجَرَتُهُمْ قَبْرٌ مَفْتُوحٌ. بِأَلْسِنَتِهِمْ قَدْ مَكَرُوا. سِمُّ الأَصْلاَلِ تَحْتَ شِفَاهِهِمْ.
14. وَفَمُهُمْ مَمْلُوءٌ لَعْنَةً وَمَرَارَةً.
15. أَرْجُلُهُمْ سَرِيعَةٌ إِلَى سَفْكِ الدَّمِ.
16. فِي طُرُقِهِمِ اغْتِصَابٌ وَسَحْقٌ.
17. وَطَرِيقُ السَّلاَمِ لَمْ يَعْرِفُوهُ.
18. لَيْسَ خَوْفُ اللهِ قُدَّامَ عُيُونِهِمْ». ]
​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 ديسمبر 2012)

طبعا يجب النويه أنك خرجت من دائرة المنطق، إلى النصوص..


----------



## آمنة2005 (26 ديسمبر 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ولكن لكي أريك مدى سذاجتك في النقل، سأنقل لك نصوص نصها يقول بعكس ما ترمي انت:
> 
> ولنبدأ بنص واحد:
> 
> ...




الله ,, ما هذا المكر يا مولكا ؟؟؟
أهديك تفسير الأب انطونيوس فكري
نجد هنا مثل شرير آخر قاله هؤلاء الأشرار الأباء أكلوا الحصرم وأسنان الأبناء ضرست = أى أن الخراب الذى نحن فيه سببه خطايا أبائنا، فما ذنبنا نحن، إذ أننا لم نخطئ مثلهم. وهذا الكلام فيه إتهام مباشر لله بأنه ظالم. ولاحظ أن الله منذ بداية السفر يقول أن هذا الشعب مستمر فى خطاياه حتى الآن (2 : 3) وهم إستندوا للآية التى تقول "أفتقد ذنوب الأباء فى الأبناء فى الجيل الثالث والرابع من مبغضىَ خر 20 : 5. لكنهم فى مكرهم أخذوا نصف الآية وتركوا كلمة "من مبغضىَ" أى أن ضربات الله ستكون على الأولاد إذا هم إستمروا فى شرور أبائهم، وإستمروا فى بغضهم لله.

http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/father_antonios/Ezekiel/18

عيب عليك بتر النصوص يا زميل .
ارجو عدم الحظر  :t14:


----------



## آمنة2005 (26 ديسمبر 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> من قال هذا أصلا لكي تطالبني بإثباته؟ هل أنت واعي لما تقول ولما أقول؟ هل تجيد قراءة كلامي؟
> 
> ولكن على العموم، وبرغم خطأك أيضاً،
> 
> ...




و من قال لك أن الله بصدد معاقبة هؤلاء الأطفال على ’’الخطيئة ’’؟
إنما هذا من قبيل الإبتلاء في الحياة الحالية
أنظر تفسير القس منسى يوحنا  في كتاب حل مشاكل الكتاب المقدس حيث يقول


> فى العالم الاتى لا يعاقب الانسان على اثم غيره. اما فى هذا العالم فلكى يشهر شناعه الخطيئه ويردع الناس عن ارتكابها. على ان نتائج الخطيئه المريعه قد يرثها الابن عن ابيه، فتوغل الوالدين فى الخلاعه والشهوات والمسكرات يترك لاولادهم فقرا. واعمال الاشرار بلاء لنسلهم كما جاء. فى سفر الخروج. اما الهلاك الابدى الذى تنشئه الخطيئه فلا يحل الا بمرتكبيها كما جاء فى سفر حزقيال النبى.


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 ديسمبر 2012)

> الله ,, ما هذا المكر يا مولكا ؟؟؟
> أهديك تفسير الأب انطونيوس فكري
> نجد هنا مثل شرير آخر قاله هؤلاء الأشرار الأباء أكلوا الحصرم وأسنان  الأبناء ضرست = أى أن الخراب الذى نحن فيه سببه خطايا أبائنا، فما ذنبنا  نحن، إذ أننا لم نخطئ مثلهم. وهذا الكلام فيه إتهام مباشر لله بأنه ظالم.  ولاحظ أن الله منذ بداية السفر يقول أن هذا الشعب مستمر فى خطاياه حتى الآن  (2 : 3) وهم إستندوا للآية التى تقول "أفتقد ذنوب الأباء فى الأبناء فى  الجيل الثالث والرابع من مبغضىَ خر 20 : 5. لكنهم فى  مكرهم أخذوا نصف الآية وتركوا كلمة "من مبغضىَ" أى أن ضربات الله ستكون على  الأولاد إذا هم إستمروا فى شرور أبائهم، وإستمروا فى بغضهم لله.


عن أي مكر تتحدثين؟، لست بخير الماكرين :spor2:

التفسير أوافق عليه تماماً،بل وهو نفسه يقول بمثل ما أريد، لكنك لا تقرأين:


> لكنهم فى  مكرهم أخذوا نصف الآية وتركوا كلمة "من مبغضىَ" أى أن ضربات الله ستكون على  الأولاد إذا هم إستمروا فى شرور أبائهم، وإستمروا فى بغضهم لله.


هذا أولا، ثانيا، أين تركت أنا كلمة "من مبغضي"؟ ألا ترى أني وضعتها أمامك؟

ثالثا: نقلي للنص كان للرد على إستشهاده بنص مبتور، لذلك أنا اتيت له بنص واحد فقط من كل السياق، لأريه عوار طريقة نقله، ولذلك تجديني قلت له:


> نعم، اوفق تماماً على هذا الكلام ولا إشكال لدي فيه ولا علاقة بينه وبين الموضوع تماماً، و*ضع كل نص في سياقه لن تجد أي علاقة*!


فأنتي تُقَوّميه معي  وتعلميه ألا يبتر النصوص ..



> و من قال لك أن الله بصدد معاقبة هؤلاء الأطفال على ’’الخطيئة ’’؟


من تكلم أصلا عن الخطيئة في مرض الأطفال الوراثي حتى تسأليني عنها؟
لماذا لا تتجرأي وتجيبي على السؤال بدلا من الهروب؟ حاولي! 



> إنما هذا من قبيل الإبتلاء في الحياة الحالية


هو أية دا الإبتلاء تحديدا؟ الطبي بيقول أن في أمراض بتيجي للإنسان عن طريق أبويه وتكون أمراض وراثية! أنا بسألك هنا، ليه الطفل يرث أمراض آباؤه؟ هل السؤال واضح أم مازلتي تخجلين من الجواب؟

وحلوة أوي كلمة "إبتلاء" دي، يعني الله في فكرك بيبتلي طفل لسة مولود حالا بأمراض أبويه  وتيجوا بعد كدا تقولوا، أية ذنب الطفل أنه يحمل خطية أبيه 
منتهى التناقض وقلة الفهم! 



> أنظر تفسير القس منسى يوحنا  في كتاب حل مشاكل الكتاب المقدس حيث يقول


ننظر أوي، ما ننظرش ليه :

1. انتي ظللتي على "اعمال الاشرار بلاء لنسلهم كما جاء" والرد: أنا مالي بالأعمال دلوقتي؟ انا بتكلم عن الأمراض، هل لا تعرفي الفرق بين هذا وذاك؟، وهل هذا النص يثبت ان "الأعمال" يكون بلائها في "النسل"؟ فلماذا تعترضون على ثوارث الخطية (الذي لا نقول به أصلا) إذاً؟ منتهى التناقض )

2. ظللتي على "اما الهلاك الابدى الذى تنشئه الخطيئه فلا يحل الا بمرتكبيها"والرد: موافق جداً وصحيح.


----------



## ياسر الجندى (26 ديسمبر 2012)

> هو أية دا الإبتلاء تحديدا؟ الطبي بيقول أن في أمراض بتيجي للإنسان عن طريق أبويه وتكون أمراض وراثية! أنا بسألك هنا، ليه الطفل يرث أمراض آباؤه؟





> وحلوة أوي كلمة "إبتلاء" دي، يعني الله في فكرك بيبتلي طفل لسة مولود حالا بأمراض أبويه  وتيجوا بعد كدا تقولوا، أية ذنب الطفل أنه يحمل خطية أبيه
> منتهى التناقض وقلة الفهم!


​ 

ليس تناقض بل ماعتدناه من القياس مع الفارق !

أولا : القاعدة ليست مطردة بمعنى ليس كل مايتصف به الأب من صفات حسية أو معنوية  لزاما أن يتصف به الإبن بل لعلك تشاهد فى دنيا الناس أبا بارا وابنه خاطئ ، أو ابنا بارا وأبوه عاصيا 

وكذلك ليس بالضرورة أن ينتقل مرض الأب إلى الإبن 

ثانيا : ذلك المرض الذى أصاب الصغير لاتخفى حكمته مما تنوع فى دنيا الناس فقد يكون ابتلاء واختبار ( له أو لأبيه)   أو عقاب أو كفارة لمحو آفات وطامات أو لبيان قدرته وقوته على الخلق ...الخ

أما خطيئة آدم فقد الزمتم بها كل الجنس البشرى !!

عموما ( الخطيئة الاصلية ) تحتاج إلى حوار أوسع وأكثر شمولا فهى جديرة حقيقة بذلك وإلى أن يأتى الآوان إن شاء القدير

يوحنا 15 / 22

( لو لم أكن جئت وكلمتهم لم تكن لهم خطية ، أما الآن فليس لهم عذر فى خطيتهم ) !!!


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 ديسمبر 2012)

> ليس تناقض بل ماعتدناه من القياس مع الفارق !



أولا: يجب أن أشيد بتركك لردي عليك وإتجاهك لردي على إختك، وهو ما فعلته هى أيضاً، حيث لم تجرؤ بالرد على كلمة من ردي عليها بل حاولت الرد على ردي عليك  ممنوع الإختلاط 

ثانيا: بل تناقضاً فاضحاً كما بينت لك، فأنت لا تنفي التناقض بمجرد تصريحك بعدمه، بل أنا أثبته بالأدلة كما رأيت...




> أولا : القاعدة ليست مطردة بمعنى ليس كل مايتصف به الأب من صفات حسية أو  معنوية  لزاما أن يتصف به الإبن بل لعلك تشاهد فى دنيا الناس أبا بارا  وابنه خاطئ ، أو ابنا بارا وأبوه عاصيا


أي كلام فارغ! من تكلم عن "صفات"؟ من تكلم عن "بر" أو "خطية" هنا؟ أنا أتكلم عن أمراض هنا!

هو انت فاكر لما ترد أي رد مالهوش علاقة بالموضوع أنك بكدا بتتهرب بشكل كويس؟




> وكذلك ليس بالضرورة أن ينتقل مرض الأب إلى الإبن


من تحدث عن الضرورة؟ انا أسألك عن "حالة" محددة، فلماذا تحوم دون أن ترد عليها بهذه الكلمات التي لا تقترب من الرد؟ هل أكرر لك السؤال:



> قل لي، ما ذنب بعض الأطفال الذين يمرضون بمرض ابيويهم، والأمراض الوراثية التي تتعلق بالأجداد والأجداد!!؟
> قل لي..


بل سأزيد الطينة بلة عليك، وأقول لك، لماذا غالبية من يولدون من أب وام لونهم أسود، يكون هذا هو لونهم أيضاً، والعكس بالعكس؟
لماذا؟

أجبني يا من تتكلم بالمنطق!



> ثانيا : ذلك المرض الذى أصاب الصغير  لاتخفى حكمته مما تنوع فى دنيا الناس فقد يكون ابتلاء واختبار ( له أو  لأبيه)   أو عقاب أو كفارة لمحو آفات وطامات أو لبيان قدرته وقوته على  الخلق ...الخ


هذا الكلام يأخذ 10/10 في إمتحان الهرتلة العظمى، لاني تكلمت عن هذا الأمر طبياً والموضوع لا علاقة به بالإحتمالات التي لخصتها بكلمة "فقد"...إذ أني سأقول لك، "وقد لا يكون"  فما ردك أيضاً؟

لم تجبني، ما ذنب الطفل (مثلا) أن يأتي له مرض السكر لأن أبيه وأمه وأجداده كان لديهم نفس المرض؟ ما ذنبه؟

ما ذنبه أن يكون أسود اللون، بسبب أبيه وأمه؟
أجب ولا تهرب! 
فالأمر محسوم بالنصوص، لكني أحاول تفهيمك بالعقل!



> أما خطيئة آدم فقد الزمتم بها كل الجنس البشرى !!


جدلاً : وأيضاً جنس آدم وحواء ألزم كل الجنس البشري! فكلهم إما ذكور أو إناث!!




> وحنا 15 / 22
> 
> ( لو لم أكن جئت وكلمتهم لم تكن لهم خطية ، أما الآن فليس لهم عذر فى خطيتهم ) !!!



ما علاقة هذا النص بالموضوع؟ 

نضعه في سياقه:

Joh 15:18  «إن كان العالم يبغضكم فاعلموا أنه قد أبغضني قبلكم. 
Joh 15:19  لو كنتم من العالم لكان العالم يحب خاصته. ولكن لأنكم لستم من العالم بل أنا اخترتكم من العالم لذلك يبغضكم العالم. 
Joh 15:20  اذكروا الكلام الذي قلته لكم: ليس عبد أعظم من سيده. إن كانوا قد اضطهدوني فسيضطهدونكم وإن كانوا قد حفظوا كلامي فسيحفظون كلامكم. 
Joh 15:21  لكنهم إنما يفعلون بكم هذا كله من أجل اسمي لأنهم لا يعرفون الذي أرسلني. 
Joh 15:22  لو لم أكن قد جئت وكلمتهم لم تكن لهم خطية وأما الآن فليس لهم عذر في خطيتهم. 
Joh 15:23  الذي يبغضني يبغض أبي أيضا. 
Joh 15:24  لو لم أكن قد عملت بينهم أعمالا لم يعملها أحد غيري لم تكن لهم خطية وأما الآن فقد رأوا وأبغضوني أنا وأبي. 
Joh 15:25  لكن لكي تتم الكلمة المكتوبة في ناموسهم: إنهم أبغضوني بلا سبب.


----------



## آمنة2005 (27 ديسمبر 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> لان الدين كان بالموت الذي هو فساد الطبيعة، فحتى لو عفى سيكون هناك عامل خارجي قد أثّرَ وأفسد طبيعة الآخر.. فالسؤال لك: ما الضامن لعدم حدوث نفس الأمر مرة أخرى؟


اسمح لي بالرجوع إلى هذه النقطة فهي أيضا محل اختلاف بيننا حيث المسلم يرى أن آدم خلق خطاء من طبعه وهو مطالب بعبادة الله و استغفار ذنوبه.
و أما هي وجهة نظر المسيحي فهي أن :
 الإنسان خلق خيِرا لكنه اكتسب طبيعة الخطيئة عبر أكله من الشجرة و الرب يريد أن يعيده لهذه الطبيعة الخيِرة عبر الصلب و الفداء
فهل ما قلته سليم ؟




Molka Molkan قال:


> انتم لا تفهمون شيء عن اللاهوت.. معذورون..



و نحن هنا في محاولة فهم لهذا اللاهوت إن كنت صبورا علينا


----------



## apostle.paul (27 ديسمبر 2012)

> اسمح لي بالرجوع إلى هذه النقطة فهي أيضا محل اختلاف بيننا  حيث المسلم يرى أن آدم خلق خطاء من طبعه وهو مطالب بعبادة الله و استغفار  ذنوبه.


*دا تفسيركم الشخصى لفكرة غير موجودة فى الاسلام
الفكرة المتاصلة فى الاسلام ان ادم خلق فى الجنة وطرد منها بسبب معصيته وطرد منها هو وذريته جميعا **بسبب تلك المعصية وسبق وكتبت تاصيل لهذة الفكرة من القران والتفاسير والاحاديث
*


> الإنسان خلق خيِرا لكنه اكتسب طبيعة الخطيئة عبر أكله من الشجرة و الرب يريد أن يعيده لهذه الطبيعة الخيِرة عبر الصلب و الفداء


*الكلام محتاج تعديل 
لان الخير لكى يسمى خير لابد وان يكون هناك مناقض له وهو الشر 
ولكى نميز اى شئ ونسميه لابد وان يكون له مناقض 
فالنور مناقضه ظلام
والصلاح مناقضه فساد 

والانسان لم يعرف شئ اسمه فساد او شر لانه خلق على صورة الله " صورة البهاء والنقاء "

سبب فساد طبيعة البشر ليس الاكل من الشجرة
الوصية كانت رمزية تهدف لبعد اعمق واخطر وهو دخول فعل التمرد والعصيان لنفس الانسان واختباره للشر والعصيان

تمرد الانسان الاول وفساده ادى لنتيجة طبيعية وحتمية ان كل من ولدوا من صلب هذة الطبيعة الفاسدة صاروا كما لابوهم 
ليس لانهم ورثوا خطية ابوهم لكن لانهم ولدوا تحت الفساد والشر فاصبحت الطبيعة نفسها تميل للعصيان والتمرد 

تجسد الكلمة وتقديم ذاته ذبيحة عنا ليس لاجل خطية ادم وحده 
تجسد الكلمة كان لاجل شئ واحد هو خدمة المصالحة 
يصالح الله الاب بنا فى شخصه لكى نرث معه حياة الله الابدية 
ولا يمكن ان نرث الابدية الا بتجسد الحياة نفسه " شخص الكلمة " ويعيدنا لله ابيه  
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 ديسمبر 2012)

> اسمح لي بالرجوع إلى هذه النقطة فهي أيضا محل اختلاف بيننا  حيث المسلم يرى أن آدم خلق خطاء من طبعه وهو مطالب بعبادة الله و استغفار  ذنوبه.


ما علاقتي بالمسلم وما يعتقده أصلا؟!!
أرى أنك تزيدين المشاركات عن طريق كتابة أي كلام!



> و أما هي وجهة نظر المسيحي فهي أن :
> الإنسان خلق خيِرا لكنه اكتسب طبيعة الخطيئة عبر أكله من الشجرة و الرب يريد أن يعيده لهذه الطبيعة الخيِرة عبر الصلب و الفداء
> فهل ما قلته سليم ؟


هل يكفيك ما قاله دكتور يوحنا؟
بصفتك أية تتقولي على وجهة نظر المسيحي؟


----------



## آمنة2005 (27 ديسمبر 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> عن أي مكر تتحدثين؟، لست بخير الماكرين :spor2:
> 
> التفسير أوافق عليه تماماً،بل وهو نفسه يقول بمثل ما أريد، لكنك لا تقرأين:


بلا أقرأو أفهم و لا تنس أنني من ظلل المقطع يا زميل 



Molka Molkan قال:


> هذا أولا، ثانيا، أين تركت أنا كلمة "من مبغضي"؟ ألا ترى أني وضعتها أمامك؟



حسنا سأقتبس كامل السطر من كلامك من المشاركة رقم 20


Molka Molkan قال:


> ها هو الرب يفتقد ذنوب الآباء في الأبناء!!!







Molka Molkan قال:


> ثالثا: نقلي للنص كان للرد على إستشهاده بنص مبتور، لذلك أنا اتيت له بنص واحد فقط من كل السياق، لأريه عوار طريقة نقله، ولذلك تجديني قلت له:
> فأنتي تُقَوّميه معي  وتعلميه ألا يبتر النصوص ..


حسنا لذلك يجب أن نتفق جميعنا بعدم بتر النصوص




Molka Molkan قال:


> من تكلم أصلا عن الخطيئة في مرض الأطفال الوراثي حتى تسأليني عنها؟
> لماذا لا تتجرأي وتجيبي على السؤال بدلا من الهروب؟ حاولي!





Molka Molkan قال:


> هو أية دا الإبتلاء تحديدا؟ الطبي بيقول أن في أمراض بتيجي للإنسان عن طريق أبويه وتكون أمراض وراثية! أنا بسألك هنا، ليه الطفل يرث أمراض آباؤه؟ هل السؤال واضح أم مازلتي تخجلين من الجواب؟



و من تكلم عن ذنب الأطفال في أمراضهم؟؟ 
كأنك تسأل لماذا نصاب بالأنفلونزا أو بالسرطان أو بالإسهال!
فعليك أن تحدد نوع تلإجابة التي تطلبها :
فطبيا بسبب المورثات المتحولة mutant genes أو المكروبات أو غيرها
أما من الناحية الدينية أو الفلسفية أو الروحية أو ما شئت تسميتها فستجيب بالإبتلاء و الإختبار كما يقول المؤمن أو تجيب بظلم الإله و توحشه إن كنت غير مؤمن بعدل الإله في أحكام الكون.
و إلا فأخبرني مباشرة ماذا تريد الوصول إليه عبر طرحك لهذه النقطة ؟





Molka Molkan قال:


> وحلوة أوي كلمة "إبتلاء" دي، يعني الله في فكرك بيبتلي طفل لسة مولود حالا بأمراض أبويه  وتيجوا بعد كدا تقولوا، أية ذنب الطفل أنه يحمل خطية أبيه
> منتهى التناقض وقلة الفهم!




هذه وجهة نظري : مرض الأطفال الوراثي ابتلاء من الله سبحانه لأبوي الطفل حتى يقيم عليهما الحجة بصبرهما أو بجزعهما فمن صبر على البلاء أثابه الله و من جزع و اعترض على قضاء الله كان ذلك دليلا على عدم إيمانه و حاجه ربه يوم القيامة



Molka Molkan قال:


> ننظر أوي، ما ننظرش ليه :
> 
> 1. انتي ظللتي على "اعمال الاشرار بلاء لنسلهم كما جاء" والرد: أنا مالي بالأعمال دلوقتي؟ انا بتكلم عن الأمراض، هل لا تعرفي الفرق بين هذا وذاك؟، وهل هذا النص يثبت ان "الأعمال" يكون بلائها في "النسل"؟



يجيبك تفسير القس أنطونيوس ثانية خروج 5:20
أفتقد ذنوب الأباء في الأبناء= الأبناء يحملون ثمار خطايا أبائهم، فالجنين الذي يتغذى على دم أم غضوب يحمل ثمار هذا الغضب في صحته الجسدية والنفسية. لكن الله لا يعاقب شخص على خطايا والديه إن كان هو نفسه لا يخطئ مثلهم،



Molka Molkan قال:


> فلماذا تعترضون على ثوارث الخطية (الذي لا نقول به أصلا) إذاً؟ منتهى التناقض )





مع كل احترامي لك هذه نصوصكم وليست نصوصا قرآنية كي تطالبنا بقبولها.
و ما الشيء الذين تقولون بتوارثه إذن ؟؟في هذه الحالة حدد لي معتقدك بكلمات واضحة كي لا يقوم أحدنا بالخروج عن الموضوع دون قصد !


----------



## آمنة2005 (27 ديسمبر 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> دا تفسيركم الشخصى لفكرة غير موجودة فى الاسلام
> الفكرة المتاصلة فى الاسلام ان ادم خلق فى الجنة وطرد منها بسبب معصيته وطرد منها هو وذريته جميعا بسبب تلك المعصية وسبق وكتبت تاصيل لهذة الفكرة من القران والتفاسير والاحاديث


حسنا هذا محله قسم الحوار الإسلامي فلا يمكنني حاليا التطرق إليه.



apostle.paul قال:


> الكلام محتاج تعديل
> لان الخير لكى يسمى خير لابد وان يكون هناك مناقض له وهو الشر
> ولكى نميز اى شئ ونسميه لابد وان يكون له مناقض
> فالنور مناقضه ظلام
> ...


هل يمكنك تفسير فكرة ’’ المصالحة ’’ منفضلك ؟


----------



## آمنة2005 (27 ديسمبر 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ما علاقتي بالمسلم وما يعتقده أصلا؟!!
> أرى أنك تزيدين المشاركات عن طريق كتابة أي كلام!




كيف تريد إذن أن تنشر الكرازة بالمسيح دون أن تصحح للمسلم الضال فكرته الخاطئة عن المسيحية؟؟
فاصبر علي و أفهمني من فضلك.


----------



## apostle.paul (27 ديسمبر 2012)

> حسنا هذا محله قسم الحوار الإسلامي فلا يمكنني حاليا التطرق إليه.


*اوك يبقى ياريت لا تتطرقى للاسلام فى هذا القسم*


> هل يمكنك تفسير فكرة ’’ المصالحة ’’ منفضلك ؟


*الرسول بولس شرحها*

*17 إِذًا إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ فِي الْمَسِيحِ فَهُوَ  خَلِيقَةٌ جَدِيدَةٌ: الأَشْيَاءُ الْعَتِيقَةُ قَدْ مَضَتْ، هُوَذَا  الْكُلُّ قَدْ صَارَ جَدِيدًا.*
*18 وَلكِنَّ الْكُلَّ مِنَ اللهِ، الَّذِي صَالَحَنَا لِنَفْسِهِ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَأَعْطَانَا خِدْمَةَ الْمُصَالَحَةِ،*
*19 أَيْ إِنَّ اللهَ كَانَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ مُصَالِحًا الْعَالَمَ  لِنَفْسِهِ، غَيْرَ حَاسِبٍ لَهُمْ خَطَايَاهُمْ، وَوَاضِعًا فِينَا  كَلِمَةَ الْمُصَالَحَةِ.*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (27 ديسمبر 2012)

> هل يمكنك تفسير فكرة ’’ المصالحة ’’ منفضلك ؟



كلام جميل  
وكمان بالمرة .. تفسير فكرة  "الخليقة الجديدة "
وفكرة  " التبنى "
وفكرة  إبتلاع الموت والطبيعة المائتة  من الحياة الحقيقة وإعطاء الحياة من مصدر الحياة الحقيقي الوحيد -لتدخل الى الطبيعة البشرية التى دخل اليها الموت "
وفكرة " إبتلاع الظلمة الحالكة إلى نور لا يدنى منه نور لا ينغلب . بل يبتلع ويزيل الظلمة -آتياً منن مصدر النور الحقيقي "
كلها من عطايا وبركات وثمار ونتائج التجسد الالهى والصليب .
كويس انك سألتى 
وحيث أن الزملاء  الغير مسيحين تجاهلوا مداخلاتى تماما تماما .. ..
ألتزم الصمت . وخير ما عملت .


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 ديسمبر 2012)

> بلا أقرأو أفهم و لا تنس أنني من ظلل المقطع يا زميل


وماذا في هذا؟ هل لك ميزة انك ظللتي ما لا اختلف معه؟!!



> حسنا سأقتبس كامل السطر من كلامك من المشاركة رقم 20


سأقتبس أنا النص  :


> 5 لا تسجد لهنّ ولا تعبدهنّ. لاني انا الرب الهك اله غيور افتقد ذنوب الآباء في الابناء في الجيل الثالث والرابع *من مبغضيّ*.  Ex 20:5


هل ترينها؟ أم أنك تقصدين أن ذاكرة القاريء ضعيفة لدرجة انه سينسى قراءة النص عندما يقرأه إلى أن يقرأ جملتي التالية؟!! 



> حسنا لذلك يجب أن نتفق جميعنا بعدم بتر النصوص


قولي لنصراني المسلم أخيك..



> و من تكلم عن ذنب الأطفال في أمراضهم؟؟


أنا  هو انتي نسيتي السؤال؟
طبعا مش محتاج أذكرك بأن كلمة "ذنب" هنا لا اقصد بها "خطية" كما بينت سابقاً 



> كأنك تسأل لماذا نصاب بالأنفلونزا أو بالسرطان أو بالإسهال!


لا، انا لا اسأل عن هذا، سؤالي واضح لمن يجيد القراءة وبعدها الفهم:

قل لي، ما ذنب بعض الأطفال الذين يمرضون *بمرض ابيويهم*، والأمراض *الوراثية* التي تتعلق بالأجداد والأجداد!!؟ 
قل لي..


وسؤال آخر سألته له وأكرره عليك:


لماذا غالبية من يولدون من أب وام لونهم أسود، يكون هذا هو لونهم أيضاً، والعكس بالعكس؟
لماذا؟




> فطبيا بسبب المورثات المتحولة mutant genes أو المكروبات أو غيرها


انا لا اسألك عن السبب، انا أسألك عن "ذنب" الطفل، أي: ماذا فعل هذا الطفل من خطأ ليمرض بمرض كان سببه أبويه واجداده؟

هل لهذه الدرجة السؤال صعب عليك؟

لو صعب، جاوبي على السؤال الثاني..


> مرض الأطفال الوراثي ابتلاء من الله سبحانه لأبوي الطفل حتى يقيم عليهما الحجة


لم أسألك عن تعريف الهرتلة لتكتبي هذا الكلام لتعريفها!

انا أتكلم في نقطة محددة لم تفهميها تقريباً، اتكلم عن "الربط" بين "الطفل" و "الامراض الوراثية" من الآباء والأجداد، أو لنقل "لون البشرة"، ما السبب؟



> بصبرهما أو بجزعهما فمن صبر على البلاء أثابه الله و من جزع و اعترض على  قضاء الله كان ذلك دليلا على عدم إيمانه و حاجه ربه يوم القيامة


:spor2: رغم انه خارج الموضوع ولكن لنرد:
كان يمكنه أن يعطي للأطفال أمراض لنفس السبب ولكن ليست أمراض الأب والأم والجد والجدة، خصوصا أن الطب يقول بأن سبب هذا المرض هو العامل الوراثي، فلماذا هذا المرض تحديدا الذي سببه وراثياً؟




> يجيبك تفسير القس أنطونيوس ثانية خروج 5:20
> أفتقد ذنوب الأباء في الأبناء= الأبناء يحملون ثمار خطايا أبائهم، فالجنين الذي يتغذى على دم أم غضوب يحمل ثمار هذا الغضب في صحته الجسدية والنفسية. لكن الله لا يعاقب شخص على خطايا والديه إن كان هو نفسه لا يخطئ مثلهم،


أين هنا الجواب؟ + أنا أسألك انت النصرانية المسلمة، ولا أسأله هو المسيحي!  فأين ردك؟
يبدو أنك تعاني من مشكلة في فهم السؤال ولذلك تخطئي في تقديم الجواب أصلاً..

ولكن لنأخذ منه ما يدينك، فانتي تنقلي منه، إذن فتناقل المرض أو الصفة جائز عقلاً من الآباء والاجداد كما ان تناقل الخطية جائزة عقلاً (برغم أننا لا نقول بهذا أصلاً).. فعلام كان إعتراضك منذ البداية؟



> مع كل احترامي لك هذه نصوصكم وليست نصوصا قرآنية كي تطالبنا بقبولها.



لا سيادتك، دا تدليس في مجرى الحوار، دعيني أوضح كيف تتهربي للقاريء،

في البداية بدأ الموضوع كله عن طريق مثال لا علاقة له بالنصوص، سواء القرانية أو الكتابية (بخصوص الخطية وتناقلها أو فساد الطبيعة) فإعترضتي على مثال العفو، وحاولتي جاهدة ان تبيني إختلاف بطرح حل ظالم على الله، فاوضحت لك فساد منطقك، ولم تردي في هذا الإطار مرة أخرى، ثم بعدها إنتقلتي لمجرى آخر من الحوار، حين تكلمتي عن إفتقاد ذنوب الآباء في الأبناء، وها انتي لا تستطيعي تبرير مثال الامراض الوراثية أو لون الطفل!
وفي هذه النقطة تنقلين من تفاسيرنا نحن، لماذا؟ لتدللي على ما تريدين، فإستخدمت نفس التفسير في دحض مزاعكم وإستخدامه ضدك كاملاً، والآن تتبرأين منه  وكأني أنا الذي أحضرته، 




> و ما الشيء الذين تقولون بتوارثه إذن ؟؟في هذه الحالة حدد لي معتقدك بكلمات واضحة كي لا يقوم أحدنا بالخروج عن الموضوع دون قصد !


إذن أنتي لا تستحقي ضياع الوقت معكي، لان الأمر مشروح في نفس الموضوع الذي كلما حاولتي أن تردي فيه أخطأتي، إقرأي الموضوع وستري الجواب..




> كيف تريد إذن أن تنشر الكرازة بالمسيح دون أن تصحح للمسلم الضال فكرته الخاطئة عن المسيحية؟؟


من قال أني أكرز في هذا الموضوع؟ انا هنا أرد على فساد تعليقك الأول والثاني على الموضوع المطروح، لكن لو سأدعوا المسلم، فنصوصه موجودة، لكن قوانين القسم لا تسمح بذلك، إلا لو أردت على سبيل المثال أن أزيله من جهله بها.. وربما أفعل معك..

دا أولا،
ثانيا، تصحيح الفكرة يكون عن طريق طرح الفكرة الصحيحة، فلكي أزيل الظلام، لن اتعب في إزالته هو نفسه، بل بكل بساطة، سأنير مصباحا ، والظلام سيهرب من تلقاء نفسه!


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 ديسمبر 2012)

فقط للتذكير :
   احتج آدم وموسى ، فقال له موسى : يا آدم أنت أبونا خيبتنا وأخرجتنا من الجنة  ، قال له آدم : يا موسى اصطفاك الله بكلامه ، وخط لك بيده ، أتلومني على  أمر قدره الله علي قبل أن يخلقني بأربعين سنة ؟ فحج آدم موسى ، فحج آدم  موسى . ثلاثا .            الراوي:          أبو هريرة      المحدث:           البخاري           -   المصدر:  صحيح البخاري   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  6614  احتج آدم وموسى . فقال موسى : يا آدم ! أنت أبونا . خيبتنا وأخرجتنا من الجنة  . فقال له آدم : أنت موسى . اصطفاك الله بكلامه ، وخط لك بيده ، أتلومني  على أمر قدره الله علي قبل أن يخلقني بأربعين سنة ؟  فقال النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم : فحج آدم موسى . فحج آدم موسى . وفي حديث  ابن أبي عمر وابن عبدة  . قال أحدهما : خط . وقال الآخر : كتب لك التوراة  بيده .            الراوي:          أبو هريرة      المحدث:           مسلم           -   المصدر:  صحيح مسلم   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  2652خلاصة حكم المحدث:  صحيح     
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  [صحيح]


----------



## آمنة2005 (27 ديسمبر 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> فقط للتذكير :
> احتج آدم وموسى ، فقال له موسى : يا آدم أنت أبونا خيبتنا وأخرجتنا من الجنة  ، قال له آدم : يا موسى اصطفاك الله بكلامه ، وخط لك بيده ، أتلومني على  أمر قدره الله علي قبل أن يخلقني بأربعين سنة ؟ فحج آدم موسى ، فحج آدم  موسى . ثلاثا .            الراوي:          أبو هريرة      المحدث:           البخاري           -   المصدر:  صحيح البخاري   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  6614  احتج آدم وموسى . فقال موسى : يا آدم ! أنت أبونا . خيبتنا وأخرجتنا من الجنة  . فقال له آدم : أنت موسى . اصطفاك الله بكلامه ، وخط لك بيده ، أتلومني  على أمر قدره الله علي قبل أن يخلقني بأربعين سنة ؟  فقال النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم : فحج آدم موسى . فحج آدم موسى . وفي حديث  ابن أبي عمر وابن عبدة  . قال أحدهما : خط . وقال الآخر : كتب لك التوراة  بيده .            الراوي:          أبو هريرة      المحدث:           مسلم           -   المصدر:  صحيح مسلم   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  2652خلاصة حكم المحدث:  صحيح
> خلاصة حكم المحدث:  [صحيح]



لا تستعمل هذا الحديث خارج سياقه 
للأسف لا يمكنني الحديث في هذا الموضوع 
أنا احترم القوانين بقه !


----------



## آمنة2005 (27 ديسمبر 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> وماذا في هذا؟ هل لك ميزة انك ظللتي ما لا اختلف معه؟!!


كلا لكنك اتهمتني بأني لم أقرأه !!!!!!!



Molka Molkan قال:


> سأقتبس أنا النص  :
> 
> 
> هل ترينها؟ أم أنك تقصدين أن ذاكرة القاريء ضعيفة لدرجة انه سينسى قراءة النص عندما يقرأه إلى أن يقرأ جملتي التالية؟!!



بلى لكن استنتاجك كان مغايرا تماما لاستشهادك الكتابي
 و هذا فيه تغيير لمقاصد الآية و ما يراد الفهم منها, 






Molka Molkan قال:


> أنا  هو انتي نسيتي السؤال؟
> طبعا مش محتاج أذكرك بأن كلمة "ذنب" هنا لا اقصد بها "خطية" كما بينت سابقاً



عظيم !... ها قد اتفقنا في نقطة ما ,




Molka Molkan قال:


> لا، انا لا اسأل عن هذا، سؤالي واضح لمن يجيد القراءة وبعدها الفهم:
> 
> قل لي، ما ذنب بعض الأطفال الذين يمرضون *بمرض ابيويهم*، والأمراض *الوراثية* التي تتعلق بالأجداد والأجداد!!؟
> قل لي..




أقتبس من جوابي السابق :
أما من الناحية الدينية أو الفلسفية أو الروحية أو ما شئت تسميتها فستجيب بالإبتلاء و الإختبار كما يقول المؤمن أو تجيب بظلم الإله و توحشه إن كنت غير مؤمن بعدل الإله في أحكام الكون.
و إلا فأخبرني مباشرة ماذا تريد الوصول إليه عبر طرحك لهذه النقطة ؟




Molka Molkan قال:


> وسؤال آخر سألته له وأكرره عليك:





Molka Molkan قال:


> لماذا غالبية من يولدون من أب وام لونهم أسود، يكون هذا هو لونهم أيضاً، والعكس بالعكس؟
> لماذا؟



لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله!
في سياق سؤالك عن الأمراض الوراثية و ذنب الأطفال قلت هذا السؤال
 فهل أصبحت عنصريا ؟؟
هل الإنسان الأسود أحط منزلة من الأبيض فقط بسبب لونه؟؟؟
هل البشرة السوداء تمثل عقابا للطفل؟؟
ما الذي تريد شرحه بالظبط





Molka Molkan قال:


> انا لا اسألك عن السبب، انا أسألك عن "ذنب" الطفل، أي: ماذا فعل هذا الطفل من خطأ ليمرض بمرض كان سببه أبويه واجداده؟
> 
> هل لهذه الدرجة السؤال صعب عليك؟
> 
> لو صعب، جاوبي على السؤال الثاني..



لم يفعل الطفل أي خطإ لأن المرض الوراثي أصلا ليس عقابا بل هو # الهرتلة # التي رفضتها
أظن جوابي مفهوما بهذه الصيغة 





Molka Molkan قال:


> انا أتكلم في نقطة محددة لم تفهميها تقريباً، اتكلم عن "الربط" بين "الطفل" و "الامراض الوراثية" من الآباء والأجداد، أو لنقل "لون البشرة"، ما السبب؟



عموما ما دمت قد أجبتك لكنك رفضت تفسيري ,و لك كل الحرية في هذا,
فتكرم علي بتفسيرك أنت !! 




Molka Molkan قال:


> :spor2: رغم انه خارج الموضوع ولكن لنرد:
> كان يمكنه أن يعطي للأطفال أمراض لنفس السبب ولكن ليست أمراض الأب والأم والجد والجدة، خصوصا أن الطب يقول بأن سبب هذا المرض هو العامل الوراثي، فلماذا هذا المرض تحديدا الذي سببه وراثياً؟



بنفس منطقك أسألك : و لم ليس هذا المرض بالتحديد ؟




Molka Molkan قال:


> أين هنا الجواب؟ + أنا أسألك انت النصرانية المسلمة، ولا أسأله هو المسيحي!  فأين ردك؟
> يبدو أنك تعاني من مشكلة في فهم السؤال ولذلك تخطئي في تقديم الجواب أصلاً..



من فضلك لست نصرانية و لم أنعت أحدا بهذه الصفة 
و كما ترفض الإساءة لشخصك الكريم فلا تسىء لغيرك.
فلنحترم أنفسنا !!!





Molka Molkan قال:


> ولكن لنأخذ منه ما يدينك، فانتي تنقلي منه، إذن فتناقل المرض أو الصفة جائز عقلاً من الآباء والاجداد كما ان تناقل الخطية جائزة عقلاً (برغم أننا لا نقول بهذا أصلاً).. فعلام كان إعتراضك منذ البداية؟



كلا فهذه وجهة نظر المفسر المسيحي و نقلي له كان في إطار الرد على اقتباسك المبتور الذي رددت به
على اقتباسات الجندي
ولم أستنتج منه و لا سيء بل الإستنتاج لحضرتك  و لا يلزمني في شيء
عموما ما دمتم تقولون بعدم تناقل الخطية فهذا يوضح رأيك و شكرا للتوضيح !





Molka Molkan قال:


> لا سيادتك، دا تدليس في مجرى الحوار، دعيني أوضح كيف تتهربي للقاريء،
> 
> في البداية بدأ الموضوع كله عن طريق مثال لا علاقة له بالنصوص، سواء القرانية أو الكتابية (بخصوص الخطية وتناقلها أو فساد الطبيعة) فإعترضتي على مثال العفو، وحاولتي جاهدة ان تبيني إختلاف بطرح حل ظالم على الله، فاوضحت لك فساد منطقك، ولم تردي في هذا الإطار مرة أخرى، ثم بعدها إنتقلتي لمجرى آخر من الحوار، حين تكلمتي عن إفتقاد ذنوب الآباء في الأبناء، وها انتي لا تستطيعي تبرير مثال الامراض الوراثية أو لون الطفل!
> وفي هذه النقطة تنقلين من تفاسيرنا نحن، لماذا؟ لتدللي على ما تريدين، فإستخدمت نفس التفسير في دحض مزاعكم وإستخدامه ضدك كاملاً، والآن تتبرأين منه  وكأني أنا الذي أحضرته،



عظيم .. و بعد توضيح ’’تدليسي’’ فهلا كففنا عن الابتعاد عن الموضوع ؟؟




Molka Molkan قال:


> ثانيا، تصحيح الفكرة يكون عن طريق طرح الفكرة الصحيحة، فلكي أزيل الظلام، لن اتعب في إزالته هو نفسه، بل بكل بساطة، سأنير مصباحا ، والظلام سيهرب من تلقاء نفسه!



و من كان ضريرا فلا يفيده المصباح شيئا في إيجاد الطريق بل عليك أن تأخذ بيده


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 ديسمبر 2012)

> لا تستعمل هذا الحديث خارج سياقه


ضعي سياقه النصي إذن 
هل تؤمني بهذا الحديث أم لا؟


----------



## آمنة2005 (27 ديسمبر 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ضعي سياقه النصي إذن
> هل تؤمني بهذا الحديث أم لا؟


و هل تعدني بعدم الحظر للدخول في الإسلاميات في هذه النقطة ؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 ديسمبر 2012)

> كلا لكنك اتهمتني بأني لم أقرأه !!!!!!!


هو أية دا؟


> بلى لكن استنتاجك كان مغايرا تماما لاستشهادك الكتابي


على العكس، قد وضعت إستنتاجي من نص الكتاب كاملاً، وعندما حاولتي وضع التفسير ليعارضني، فعلت أمرين:

1. وافت على ما في التفسير، لاريكي انه لا يعارضني البتة.
2. أخرجت لك من التفسير نفسه، نفس كلامي، وعندما ألزمتك به، هربتي (كالعادة).




> و هذا فيه تغيير لمقاصد الآية و ما يراد الفهم منها,


ما هو الذي تغير في كلامي عن الآية وعن التفسير؟



> عظيم !... ها قد اتفقنا في نقطة ما ,


لا اعرف اين الإتفاق، ولكن الذي اعرفه انك لم تردي إلى الآن!
فأين ردك؟


> أقتبس من جوابي السابق :
> أما من الناحية الدينية أو الفلسفية أو الروحية أو ما شئت تسميتها فستجيب  بالإبتلاء و الإختبار كما يقول المؤمن أو تجيب بظلم الإله و توحشه إن كنت  غير مؤمن بعدل الإله في أحكام الكون.
> و إلا فأخبرني مباشرة ماذا تريد الوصول إليه عبر طرحك لهذه النقطة ؟


تم الرد عليه في ردي أيضاً، وبالتالي بقى سؤالي:
قل لي، ما ذنب بعض الأطفال الذين يمرضون *بمرض ابيويهم*، والأمراض *الوراثية* التي تتعلق بالأجداد والأجداد!!؟ 
قل لي..




> هل الإنسان الأسود أحط منزلة من الأبيض فقط بسبب لونه؟؟؟


لا، نكرر لك السؤال:
لماذا غالبية من يولدون من أب وام لونهم أسود، يكون هذا هو لونهم أيضاً، والعكس بالعكس؟




> لم يفعل الطفل أي خطإ لأن المرض الوراثي أصلا ليس عقابا بل هو # الهرتلة # التي رفضتها
> أظن جوابي مفهوما بهذه الصيغة


إذن في البداية إتفقنا ان كلامك "هرتلة"، وهذا جيد، وإذن انتي تقري بأنه لا ذنب عليه إلا أنه إبن لهذه الأسرة المصابة بهذا المرض..
إذن لماذا تعترضون على توارث الخطية (على الرغم من أننا لا نقول بهذا)؟



> عموما ما دمت قد أجبتك لكنك رفضت تفسيري ,و لك كل الحرية في هذا,


لم تجيبي، انتي قلتي هرتلة لا علاقة لها بالسؤال، فرددتك عنها، فهربتي من السؤال، أتسمي الهروب إجابة؟



> بنفس منطقك أسألك : و لم ليس هذا المرض بالتحديد ؟


فليعطه نفس المرض بالتحديد، لم أستبعد نفس المرض، لأوضح لك السؤال لأنه من الواضح انك لا تفهمي كلامي:



:spor2: رغم انه خارج الموضوع ولكن لنرد:
كان يمكنه أن يعطي للأطفال *نفس* الأمراض لنفس السبب ولكن ليست أمراض *بسبب* الأب والأم  والجد والجدة *طبياً*، خصوصا أن الطب يقول بأن سبب هذا المرض هو العامل الوراثي،  فلماذا هذا المرض تحديدا الذي سببه وراثياً؟


هل هكذا تفهمين؟

مع العلم أنك لم تردي على السؤال أصلا، بل سألتي سؤالاً 
ألا تحبون الحديث بالعقل والمنطق؟ فلماذا تهربون إذن؟



> من فضلك لست نصرانية و لم أنعت أحدا بهذه الصفة



بل نصرانية، ولكن أكثركم لا يعلمون..


> و كما ترفض الإساءة لشخصك الكريم فلا تسىء لغيرك.


لم أسيء إليكي على الإطلاق..


> كلا فهذه وجهة نظر المفسر المسيحي و نقلي له كان في إطار الرد على اقتباسك المبتور الذي رددت به
> على اقتباسات الجندي


1. لم تردي بهذا التفسير، لاني وافقت عليه، ثم أدنتك به، فهرتبي.
2. أنا أثبت نفس الأمر عليك من خارج التفسير في مثال الأمراض ولون البشرة، ولم ولن تجيبي!

فالقضية منتهية عليكي لانكم لا تفكرون بالعقل قبل الإعتراض..




> عموما ما دمتم تقولون بعدم تناقل الخطية فهذا يوضح رأيك و شكرا للتوضيح !


على الرغم من عدم قولي بهذا، إلا أني احاورك في هذا لاريكي مدى ضعفكم المنطقي في الفهم..



> عظيم .. و بعد توضيح ’’تدليسي’’ فهلا كففنا عن الابتعاد عن الموضوع ؟؟


هل سردي لما حدث في الموضوع، هو إبتعاد عن ذات الموضوع؟ عجباً!



> و من كان ضريرا فلا يفيده المصباح شيئا في إيجاد الطريق بل عليك أن تأخذ بيده


إذن المشكلة في الضرير، وهنا يكمن دور الروح القدس بشكل أولي.. وليس أنا..


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 ديسمبر 2012)

> و هل تعدني بعدم الحظر للدخول في الإسلاميات في هذه النقطة ؟؟


لن ندخل في الإسلاميات أصلا، أقول لك " ضعي سياقه النصي إذن"، هذا هو المسموح لك، وهو من باب إقامة الدليل النصي..

لم تجيبي، :
 هل تؤمني بهذا الحديث أم لا؟


----------



## آمنة2005 (27 ديسمبر 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> لن ندخل في الإسلاميات أصلا، أقول لك " ضعي سياقه النصي إذن"، هذا هو المسموح لك، وهو من باب إقامة الدليل النصي..
> 
> لم تجيبي، :
> هل تؤمني بهذا الحديث أم لا؟


في هذا الحديث* ###*


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 ديسمبر 2012)

> في هذا الحديث


الحديث به نص، هذا هو المقبول، انتي تؤمني بالنص، وانا سالزمك به، لكن الهروب حتى من النصوص الصريحة لا قيمة له..

تم تحرير ردك لمخالفته..


----------



## آمنة2005 (27 ديسمبر 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> الحديث به نص، هذا هو المقبول، انتي تؤمني بالنص، وانا سالزمك به، لكن الهروب حتى من النصوص الصريحة لا قيمة له..
> 
> تم تحرير ردك لمخالفته..



لم أهرب وشرحت النص بعد أن ذكرتك أن هذا مخالف لقوانين القسم فقمت بتحرير ردي  دون سحب مشاركتك التي أوردت فيها الحديث !
إذا كان خصمك القاضي فلمن ستقاضيه !!!


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 ديسمبر 2012)

> لم أهرب وشرحت النص بعد أن ذكرتك أن هذا مخالف لقوانين القسم فقمت بتحرير ردي  دون سحب مشاركتك التي أوردت فيها الحديث !


انتي قلتي:


> لا تستعمل هذا الحديث خارج سياقه


فطلبت منك:


> ضعي سياقه النصي إذن


فإذا بك تخرجيه عن كل السياق النصي بل والتفسيري!! وايضا بعد هذا الخروج لا يوجد في كلامك تغيير لمعنى ولكنك لا تشعرين بما تكتبين..



> إذا كان خصمك القاضي فلمن ستقاضيه !!!


خصمك القانون الذي قلت لك عليه:


> لن ندخل في الإسلاميات أصلا، أقول لك " ضعي سياقه النصي إذن"، *هذا هو **المسمو**ح لك*، وهو من باب إقامة الدليل النصي..


----------



## آمنة2005 (27 ديسمبر 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> تم الرد عليه في ردي أيضاً، وبالتالي بقى سؤالي:
> قل لي، ما ذنب بعض الأطفال الذين يمرضون *بمرض ابيويهم*، والأمراض *الوراثية* التي تتعلق بالأجداد والأجداد!!؟
> قل لي..
> 
> ...





Molka Molkan قال:


> فليعطه نفس المرض بالتحديد، لم أستبعد نفس المرض، لأوضح لك السؤال لأنه من الواضح انك لا تفهمي كلامي:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




سامحني بس نسيت أضيف مقطع آخر آثرت تركه أول الأمر لكن إصرارك يدفعني إليه
فأجبني ما قصدك من هذا السؤال؟
وإن كان الرب غير عادل في قضية الأمراض الوراثية ولون البشرة {و هي سنة الكون}
فما ذنب الرضع و البهائم الذين أمر إلهك بقتلهم؟؟؟


###تم حذف التشتيت###


----------



## آمنة2005 (27 ديسمبر 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> بل نصرانية، ولكن أكثركم لا يعلمون..
> 
> لم أسيء إليكي على الإطلاق..


ما دمت تصر على ’’ استفزازي ’’ بهذه الصفة فافتح موضوعا كي تبين لي فيه كيف يكون المسلم نصرانيا من دون علمه 
و إلا فاحفظ ماء وجهك و اقبل طلبي بعدم وصفي بتلك الصفة .


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 ديسمبر 2012)

يبدو أنك يا نصرانية تريدي الهروب بالطريقة المعتادة الجديدة للمسلمين، وهى كثرة المخالفات التي تدفع المشرف لطردك، حسنا، يمكنني بضغطة زر أن ألقيكي خارج المنتدى غير مأسوف عليكي! ولكن سأتمهل عليكي للمرة الأخيرة، فربما تكوني غير ناقصة عقل!..

لم تجيبي على أي شيء سألتك فيه..

ما علاقتك بقصدي؟ أين جوابك؟ الرب عادل (أتكلم عن الرب الذي نعبده نحن المسيحيون)..


إذن، سأمحو عنك الحرج والخجل مما أوقعتي نفسك فيه من مآزق، وأقول لك ، أنك لا تملكي دليل عقلي واحد على عدم منطقية توارث الخطية (برغم اننا لا نقول بهذا أصلا)..


----------



## ياسر الجندى (28 ديسمبر 2012)

> وأقول لك ، أنك لا تملكي دليل عقلي واحد على عدم منطقية توارث الخطية



قلنا وسقنا ورددتم والحكم للقراء 




> (برغم اننا لا نقول بهذا أصلا)..


[/QUOTE]

؟؟؟!!!

برجاء توضيح هذه النقطة لو سمحت
​


----------



## apostle.paul (28 ديسمبر 2012)

> برجاء توضيح هذه النقطة لو سمحت


*واحنا نوضح ليه لما الكتاب نفسه موضح*

*12 مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ كَأَنَّمَا بِإِنْسَانٍ وَاحِدٍ  دَخَلَتِ الْخَطِيَّةُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ، وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ الْمَوْتُ،  وَهكَذَا اجْتَازَ الْمَوْتُ إِلَى جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ، إِذْ أَخْطَأَ  الْجَمِيعُ.*
*13 فَإِنَّهُ حَتَّى النَّامُوسِ كَانَتِ الْخَطِيَّةُ فِي الْعَالَمِ.  عَلَى أَنَّ الْخَطِيَّةَ لاَ تُحْسَبُ إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ نَامُوسٌ.*
*14 لكِنْ قَدْ مَلَكَ الْمَوْتُ مِنْ آدَمَ إِلَى مُوسَى، وَذلِكَ عَلَى  الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُخْطِئُوا عَلَى شِبْهِ تَعَدِّي آدَمَ، الَّذِي هُوَ  مِثَالُ الآتِي.*
*15 وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ كَالْخَطِيَّةِ هكَذَا أَيْضًا الْهِبَةُ. لأَنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ بِخَطِيَّةِ وَاحِدٍ مَاتَ الْكَثِيرُونَ، فَبِالأَوْلَى كَثِيرًا نِعْمَةُ اللهِ، وَالْعَطِيَّةُ بِالنِّعْمَةِ الَّتِي بِالإِنْسَانِ الْوَاحِدِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، قَدِ ازْدَادَتْ لِلْكَثِيرِينَ!*
*16 وَلَيْسَ كَمَا بِوَاحِدٍ قَدْ أَخْطَأَ هكَذَا الْعَطِيَّةُ. لأَنَّ الْحُكْمَ مِنْ وَاحِدٍ لِلدَّيْنُونَةِ، وَأَمَّا الْهِبَةُ فَمِنْ جَرَّى خَطَايَا كَثِيرَةٍ لِلتَّبْرِيرِ.*
*17 لأَنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ بِخَطِيَّةِ الْوَاحِدِ قَدْ مَلَكَ الْمَوْتُ بِالْوَاحِدِ، فَبِالأَوْلَى كَثِيرًا الَّذِينَ يَنَالُونَ فَيْضَ النِّعْمَةِ وَعَطِيَّةَ الْبِرِّ، سَيَمْلِكُونَ فِي الْحَيَاةِ بِالْوَاحِدِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ!*


*الموت كان نتيجة للخطية 
والموت اجتاز للجميع " وراثة الموت " بسبب ان الجميع اخطأوا *

*اللى علمنا اياه الكتاب اننا لم نرث خطية نحن ورثنا نتيجة الخطية " اجتياز الموت لجميع جنس البشر " ليس بسبب خطية ادم ولكن بسبب خطيتنا نحن الموت ملك على الجميع*


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 ديسمبر 2012)

> قلنا وسقنا ورددتم والحكم للقراء


هذا مما لا يقال لأنه من البديهيات 


> ؟؟؟!!!
> 
> برجاء توضيح هذه النقطة لو سمحت


لا أسمح،
إقرأ الموضوع لتفهم..


----------



## آمنة2005 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *واحنا نوضح ليه لما الكتاب نفسه موضح*
> 
> *12 مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ كَأَنَّمَا بِإِنْسَانٍ وَاحِدٍ  دَخَلَتِ الْخَطِيَّةُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ، وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ الْمَوْتُ،  وَهكَذَا اجْتَازَ الْمَوْتُ إِلَى جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ، إِذْ أَخْطَأَ  الْجَمِيعُ.*
> *13 فَإِنَّهُ حَتَّى النَّامُوسِ كَانَتِ الْخَطِيَّةُ فِي الْعَالَمِ.  عَلَى أَنَّ الْخَطِيَّةَ لاَ تُحْسَبُ إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ نَامُوسٌ.*
> ...


إذن هل من العدل أن تتحمل نتائج أفعال غيرك ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 ديسمبر 2012)

> إذن هل من العدل أن تتحمل نتائج أفعال غيرك ؟


نحن ورثنا الطبيعة نفسها، والطبيعة نفسها كانت تحمل نتائج الخطية، أي الفساد، كما هربتي من مثال الأمراض التي يتوارثها الطفل نتيجة انه من أمه ومن ابيه، وكما هربتي من مثال اللون، فهكذا الآن لا حق لك في التعليق الملتوي، لانك تقبلين ما ترفضيه في أشياء أخرى..


----------



## تابع المرسلين (30 ديسمبر 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> بل نصرانية، ولكن أكثركم لا يعلمون..
> 
> لم أسيء إليكي على الإطلاق..


إسمحلي بأن أدافع عن أنفسنا في هذه النقطة و لو أنها خارج الحوار
هل أبونا مكاري يونان يخاطبنا نحن المسلمين في هذا المقطع دقيقة 1:25 ؟؟
* ***حذف رابط فيديو****


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 ديسمبر 2012)

> هل أبونا مكاري يونان


وما علاقتي أنا بأبونا مكاري يونان؟
انا اتحدث بالقرآن وبتفاسير المعتبرين في الإسلام.. هذا أولا،،

ثانيا، غير مسوح بتغيير مجرى الحوار من كلمة في حوار، إلى حوار في كلمة! إنتظروا القسم الإسلامي وستعرفون يا نصارى..


----------



## تابع المرسلين (30 ديسمبر 2012)

> وما علاقتي أنا بأبونا مكاري يونان؟
> انا اتحدث بالقرآن وبتفاسير المعتبرين في الإسلام.. هذا أولا،،


من قوانين هذا المنتدى عدم  التطرق إلى الإسلاميات
يبقى رد على أبونا مكاري يونان و احترم شيبته يا راجل دون الهروب إلى الإسلاميات
انت يعني بمرتبته في الكنيسة عشان اصدقك و اكذبه ؟ 



> ثانيا، غير مسوح بتغيير مجرى الحوار من كلمة في حوار، إلى حوار في كلمة! إنتظروا القسم الإسلامي وستعرفون يا نصارى..


موافقك و حاحترم القانون إذن


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 ديسمبر 2012)

> من قوانين هذا المنتدى عدم  التطرق إلى الإسلاميات


أولا: هذه مخالفة في حد ذاتها سيتم توجيه إنذار لك عليها، فليس لك الحق في التحدث في قوانين المنتدى، لانك لا تعرفها فضلا عن فهمها.
ثانيا: لا يوجد حديث في الإسلاميات.



> يبقى رد على أبونا مكاري يونان و احترم شيبته يا راجل دون الهروب إلى الإسلاميات


أرد ليه على أبونا مكاري؟ انا ماشفتش الفيديو أصلا! واضح انك ماشفتش ردي عليك، "ما علاقتي أنا بأبونا مكاري يونان؟"، ثم أني أحترم كل الآباء بالطبع، لكن هذا لا يعني أكثر من الإحترام للرتبة، فهل تظن أن طالما الشخص كاهناً يكون حجة علىّ؟! يا لضعف الفكر!



> انت يعني بمرتبته في الكنيسة عشان اصدقك و اكذبه ؟


وما علاقة المرتبة بالحديث أصلاً؟!! سواء أكنت في مرتبته أو أعلى أو أقل منه؟! هل هكذا تقاس الأمور وحجيتها؟ المرتبة؟!!! ثم من قال لك صدقني؟ شيء عجيب! هل قلت لك صدقني؟ عندما يفتح القسم سأجعلك ترفض كلام علماء الإسلام أنفسهم، فلا تصدقني أنا بل صدق قرآنك وعلماءك!


----------



## تابع المرسلين (30 ديسمبر 2012)

في تفسير الأب أنطونيوس فكري ل رومية 7:12
وبالخطية الموت= لأن الخطية إنفصال عن الله. فلا شركة للنور مع الظلمة. ونحن ورثنا من آدم طبيعة منفتحة علي الخطية وعلي الشيطان أي صرنا نميل للخطية. صار إحتمال الخطية وارد ولكنه ليس حتمي، بدليل وجود شخصيات بارة كإبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب ويوسف وأيوب، والله دعا إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب أحياء.
التعليق
هذا ما نتفق معه و هو أننا بنو آدم من حين بدإ الحياة على الأرض ونحن لنا طبيعة تعرف الخير و الشر
و الهلاك لم يكن حتميا لا قبل مجيء المسيح و لا بعده ! و إنما يهلك من لم يجاهد الطبيعة الشريرة فيه و ضل 
عن تعاليم الله التي نقلها الينا أنبياؤه ! 

بقية التفسير
 ولكن آدم سلَّمنا طبيعة تعرف الخير والشر وتميل للشر، وليس لها قوة كبيرة علي مقاومته. ولاحظ قول بولس إذ أخطأ الجميع= فالكل أخطأ ويموت بمسئوليته الشخصية والمعني الموجه لنا.. لا داعي أن نقول أن آدم هو السبب فيما حدث لنا من موت لأن الكل قد أخطأ. ونلاحظ أن الإنسان لم يرث طبيعة محتم عليها السقوط وإلا لما كان يدينه. ولذلك قال الله لقايين عن الخطية "إليك إشتياقها وأنت تسود عليها" (تك7:4). ونلاحظ أننا نموت لا بخطية آدم، بل بطبيعة آدم وبسبب خطايانا التي نصنعها بإرادتنا نحن. فنحن نخطئ بطبيعة آدم وبإرادتنا نحن. 

التعليق
بالتالي فمجيء المسيح لم يكن لإنقاذنا من الهلاك الحتمي لأن الهلاك أصلا لم يكن محتما
و لأنه كما ذكر الأب أنطونيوس وجدت  شخصيات بارة كإبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب ويوسف وأيوب، والله دعا إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب أحياء قبل أن يأتي المسيح فهم لا يحتاجون فداء المسيح لهم !

***قلة أدب***


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 ديسمبر 2012)

> في تفسير الأب أنطونيوس فكري ل رومية 7:12


تقصد 5: 12 ..!



> وبالخطية الموت= لأن الخطية إنفصال عن الله. فلا شركة للنور  مع الظلمة. ونحن ورثنا من آدم طبيعة منفتحة علي الخطية وعلي الشيطان أي  صرنا نميل للخطية. صار إحتمال الخطية وارد ولكنه ليس حتمي، بدليل وجود شخصيات بارة كإبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب ويوسف وأيوب، والله دعا إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب أحياء.


أولاً: التعليق مبتور، ونضع النص الكامل لهذا النص:


> *العدد 12*:
> آية (12): "من أجل ذلك كأنما بإنسان واحد دخلت الخطية إلى العالم وبالخطية الموت وهكذا إجتاز الموت إلى جميع الناس إذ أخطأ الجميع."
> كأنما=  يقولها بولس بتواضع إعلاناً منه بأنه غير فاهم تماماً لكل أثار الخطية، هو  لا يري أمامه سوي إنتشار الخطية والموت (راجع الدراسة عن فكر بولس الرسول  عن الخلاص في المقدمة)
> نقول في القداس الباسيلي "يا الله العظيم الأبدي…  الذي جبل الإنسان علي غير فساد" ونفهم من هذا أن الخطية غريبة عن الجنس  البشري… ثم دخلت الخطية إلي العالم بإنسان واحد هو آدم. وبالخطية الموت=  لأن الخطية إنفصال عن الله. فلا شركة للنور مع الظلمة. ونحن ورثنا من آدم  طبيعة منفتحة علي الخطية وعلي الشيطان أي صرنا نميل للخطية. صار إحتمال  الخطية وارد ولكنه ليس حتمي، بدليل وجود شخصيات بارة كإبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب  ويوسف وأيوب، والله دعا إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب أحياء. ولكن آدم سلَّمنا  طبيعة تعرف الخير والشر وتميل للشر، وليس لها قوة كبيرة علي مقاومته. ولاحظ  قول بولس إذ أخطأ الجميع= *فالكل أخطأ* ويموت بمسئوليته الشخصية والمعني  الموجه لنا.. لا داعي أن نقول أن آدم هو السبب فيما حدث لنا من موت لأن*  الكل قد أخطأ*. ونلاحظ أن الإنسان لم يرث طبيعة محتم عليها السقوط وإلا لما  كان يدينه. ولذلك قال الله لقايين عن الخطية "إليك إشتياقها وأنت تسود  عليها" (تك7:4). ونلاحظ أننا نموت لا بخطية آدم، بل بطبيعة آدم وبسبب  خطايانا التي نصنعها بإرادتنا نحن. فنحن نخطئ بطبيعة آدم وبإرادتنا نحن.  وبذلك صارت الخطية منتشرة في الطبع البشري. وفي آدم سقطت أنا ومُتْ. وكما  أنه بخطية واحد دخل الموت للجميع هكذا ببر المسيح وفدائه صارت حياة لكل من  يؤمن.



إذن "الــكل" أخطأ، ولا يوجد ولا واحد لم يخطيء... هذا نصياً من كلامه طالما هو المعتبر عندك وأتيت بكلامه..

ثانياً: كلامه به بعض الخطأ، فإستشهاده باللفظ "بارة" للتدليل على أن إحتمال الخطية "وارد وغير حتمي"، خاطيء تماماً، لاحظ اني هنا أتكلم عن الدليل الذي قدمه وليس عن كلامه هو نفسه، فكلامه ليس حجة في ذاته، ولكن الدليل الذي إستشهد به هو ما أناقشه الآن، هل يعني كلامه ان طالما الله دعا البعض "أبرار" إذن انهم "ليسوا خطاة"؟ فإن كان الجواب نعم، فهذا خطأ منطقياً ونصياً، منطقياً لأن هناك شيء يسمى البر النسبي وليس البر المطلق الذي لله، ولهذا يقول الكتاب "آمن إبراهيم بالله فحسب له براً"، فهل هنا البر الذي حسب له جعله بار مطلقاً؟، أما نصياً فهو نفسه القس أنطونيوس فكري قد قال أن "الكل قد أخطأ"، فطالما الل أخطأ، ومن ضمن هؤلاء "إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب ويوسف وأيوب" إذن فهم قد أخطأوا أيضاً، فقد بطل دليله، لان من يستشهد بهم ليعضض أن الخطأ "وارد وغير حتمي" هم أنفسهم قد أخطأوا ومع هذا قيل عنهم أنهم أبرار، ومن هنا نعرف ان الكلمة يمكن أن تُطلق على من "أخطأوا بالفعل" ومع ذلك يقال لهم "أبرار" ومن هنا يبطل الدليل الذي قدمه هو وننتظر دليل آخر يكون أقوى!




> التعليق


لا يلزمنا..



> بقية التفسير
> ولكن آدم سلَّمنا طبيعة تعرف الخير والشر وتميل للشر، وليس لها قوة كبيرة  علي مقاومته. ولاحظ قول بولس إذ أخطأ الجميع= فالكل أخطأ ويموت بمسئوليته  الشخصية والمعني الموجه لنا.. لا داعي أن نقول أن آدم هو السبب فيما حدث  لنا من موت لأن الكل قد أخطأ. ونلاحظ أن الإنسان لم يرث طبيعة محتم عليها السقوط وإلا لما كان يدينه.  ولذلك قال الله لقايين عن الخطية "إليك إشتياقها وأنت تسود عليها"  (تك7:4). ونلاحظ أننا نموت لا بخطية آدم، بل بطبيعة آدم وبسبب خطايانا التي  نصنعها بإرادتنا نحن. فنحن نخطئ بطبيعة آدم وبإرادتنا نحن.



أولاً: يقول القس "نلاحظ"، ولا اعرف من هو الملاحظ لهذا؟ وما معنى "السقوط" المقصود؟ هل هو السقوط النهائي؟ ام السقوط في الخطية الحياتية اليومية ومحاولاتها الإيقاع بنا؟

فيقول العظيم بولس الرسول القديس:

14 فاننا نعلم ان الناموس روحي واما انا فجسدي مبيع تحت الخطية.​ 15 لاني لست اعرف ما انا افعله اذ لست افعل ما اريده بل ما ابغضه فاياه افعل.​ 16 فان كنت افعل ما لست اريده فاني اصادق الناموس انه حسن.​ 17 فالآن لست بعد افعل ذلك انا بل الخطية الساكنة فيّ.​ 18 فاني اعلم انه ليس ساكن فيّ اي في جسدي شيء صالح. لان الارادة حاضرة عندي واما ان افعل الحسنى فلست اجد.​ 19 لاني لست افعل الصالح الذي اريده بل الشر الذي لست اريده فاياه افعل.​ 20 فان كنت ما لست اريده اياه افعل فلست بعد افعله انا بل الخطية الساكنة فيّ.​ 21 اذا اجد الناموس لي حينما اريد ان افعل الحسنى ان الشر حاضر عندي.​ 22 فاني اسرّ بناموس الله بحسب الانسان الباطن.​ 23 ولكني ارى ناموسا آخر في اعضائي يحارب ناموس ذهني ويسبيني الى ناموس الخطية الكائن في اعضائي.​ 24 ويحي انا الانسان الشقي. من ينقذني من جسد هذا الموت.​ 25 اشكر الله بيسوع المسيح ربنا. اذا انا نفسي بذهني اخدم ناموس الله ولكن بالجسد ناموس الخطية​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1  Ro 7:14-25




نجد هنا القديس يقول "جسدي مبيع تحت الخطية"،"ما ابغضه فاياه افعل"،"الخطية الساكنة فيّ"،"اي في جسدي"،"الشر الذي لست اريده فاياه افعل"،"الشر حاضر عندي"،"ناموسا آخر في اعضائي"،"الكائن في اعضائي"،"جسد هذا الموت"،"لكن بالجسد ناموس الخطيةhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1  "، فقُضي الأمر الذي فيه نستفتي!



الموافَق عليه هو أننا نخطيء بإرادتنا وبالطبيعة التي ورثناها من آدم، وهى الطبيعة التي أصبحت فيه "*بـــعــد*" خطيته..



> التعليق


لا يلزمنا أيضاً...



> النتيجة نودع حتمية الصلب و الفداء كحل وحيد للتبرر !


1. قلة أدب سيتم حسابك عليها.
2. لا علاقة بين ما نقلته وبين الصلب والفداء على الإطلاق، فأنت نقلت وتتكلم عن "حتمية" الخطأ، وليس الفداء، ونفس المستشهد به قال أن الكل أخطأ، إذن فافداء كان لازما للكل إذ أخطأ الكل...


----------



## Maran+atha (30 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا كثير للمشاركة يا اخ تابع 

يجب ان نوضح لحضرتك الأتى : 
عندما اخطأ ابوينا الأوالين آدم وحواء لم  يكن قد انجبا بعد 
اى ان حواء عرفت ادم  فانجبت بعد سقوطهم فى الخطية 
بذلك كان كل البشرية فى داخل احشاء ابوينا اثناء سقوطهم فى الخطية 
والنتيجة ان البشرية كلها جائت من طبيعة فاسدة (فسدت بسبب خطاء أدم وحواء)
هذة الطبيعة الفاسدة مرفوضة وتم طردهم من الجنة واغلقت الجنة 

فمنذ طرد ابوينا أدم وحواء والفردوس مغلوق حتى حدث الفداء بدم ربنا يسوع المسيح
فكل من مات فى تلك الفترة حتى الفداء لم يدخلوا الفردوس حتى ابونا ابراهيم 
وانما كل الأبرار دخلوا الفردوس بعد الفداء مباشرتا 
فكان هؤلاء الأبرار خارج الفردوس ويرقضوا على الرجاء  فقط 

*فالكنيسه تؤمن بان قديسين العهد القديم كانوا في الهاوية حتى حدث الفداء وبعد ذلك دخلوا الفردوس بواسطة الرب يسوع المسيح*

*اولا وجود الاباء القديسين وكل من رقد علي الرجاء في الهاوية هذا ليس ايمان كنيسه فقط ولكنه فكر كتابي واضح جدا فمثلا *
*سفر التكوين **37**: 35*


*فَقَامَ			جَمِيعُ بَنِيهِ وَجَمِيعُ بَنَاتِهِ			لِيُعَزُّوهُ، فَأَبَى أَنْ يَتَعَزَّى			وَقَالَ**:			«**إِنِّي			أَنْزِلُ إِلَى ابْنِي نَائِحًا إِلَى			الْهَاوِيَةِ**».			**وَبَكَى			عَلَيْهِ أَبُوهُ**.*
*فيعقوب يقول انزل الي ابني الي الهاوية *
*سفر التكوين **42**: 38*


*فَقَالَ**:			«**لاَ يَنْزِلُ			ابْنِي مَعَكُمْ، لأَنَّ أَخَاهُ قَدْ			مَاتَ، وَهُوَ وَحْدَهُ بَاق**.			**فَإِنْ			أَصَابَتْهُ أَذِيَّةٌ فِي الطَّرِيقِ			الَّتِي تَذْهَبُونَ فِيهَا تُنْزِلُونَ			شَيْبَتِي بِحُزْنٍ إِلَى الْهَاوِيَةِ**».*
*سفر الملوك الأول **2**: 6*


*فَافْعَلْ			حَسَبَ حِكْمَتِكَ وَلاَ تَدَعْ			شَيْبَتَهُ تَنْحَدِرُ بِسَلاَمٍ إِلَى			الْهَاوِيَةِ**.*
*سفر هوشع **13**: 14*


*«**مِنْ			يَدِ الْهَاوِيَةِ أَفْدِيهِمْ**.			**مِنَ الْمَوْتِ			أُخَلِّصُهُمْ**.			**أَيْنَ			أَوْبَاؤُكَ يَا مَوْتُ؟ أَيْنَ			شَوْكَتُكِ يَا هَاوِيَةُ؟ تَخْتَفِي			النَّدَامَةُ عَنْ عَيْنَيَّ**».*



*وفي وصف الهاوية قيل *
*انها الي اسفل *
*سفر إشعياء **14**: 15*


*لكِنَّكَ			انْحَدَرْتَ إِلَى الْهَاوِيَةِ، إِلَى			أَسَافِلِ الْجُبِّ**.*
*وسفر العدد **16*
16: 30 و لكن ان ابتدع الرب بدعة و فتحت الارض فاها و ابتلعتهم و كل ما لهم فهبطوا احياء الى الهاوية فتعلمون ان هؤلاء القوم قد ازدروا بالرب 
16: 31 فلما فرغ من التكلم بكل هذا الكلام انشقت الارض التي تحتهم 
16: 32 و فتحت الارض فاها و ابتلعتهم و بيوتهم و كل من كان لقورح مع كل الاموال 
16: 33 فنزلوا هم و كل ما كان لهم احياء الى الهاوية و انطبقت عليهم الارض فبادوا من بين الجماعة
*هي عميقه جدا*
*سفر أيوب **11**: 8*


*هُوَ			أَعْلَى مِنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ، فَمَاذَا			عَسَاكَ أَنْ تَفْعَلَ؟ أَعْمَقُ مِنَ			الْهَاوِيَةِ، فَمَاذَا تَدْرِي؟*
*وهو مكان مظلم *
*سفر المزامير  **143 : 3*
*143: 3 **لان العدو قد اضطهد نفسي سحق الى الارض حياتي اجلسني في الظلمات مثل الموتى منذ الدهر*
*وهو مظلم بلا ترتيب *
*سفر ايوب **10:*
10: 21 قبل ان اذهب و لا اعود الى ارض ظلمة و ظل الموت
10: 22 ارض ظلام مثل دجى ظل الموت و بلا ترتيب و اشراقها كالدجى 



*الذي يتحكم فيها هو الله *
*سفر صموئيل الأول **2**: 6*


*الرَّبُّ			يُمِيتُ وَيُحْيِي**.			**يُهْبِطُ			إِلَى الْهَاوِيَةِ وَيُصْعِدُ**.*
*ولا يوجد فيها كلام *
*سفر المزامير **6**: 5*


*لأَنَّهُ			لَيْسَ فِي الْمَوْتِ ذِكْرُكَ**.			**فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ			مَنْ يَحْمَدُكَ؟*
*سفر المزامير **94*
*94: 17 **لولا ان الرب معيني لسكنت نفسي سريعا ارض السكوت*
*والكل ينزل اليها *
*سفر اشعياء **28*
*28: 18 **و يمحى عهدكم مع الموت و لا يثبت ميثاقكم مع الهاوية السوط الجارف اذا عبر تكونون له للدوس*
*وفي وصف مهم للهاوية *
*يشوع ابن سيراخ **28*
*25**الموت به موت قاس والجحيم انفع منه**
26**لكنه لا يتسلط على الاتقياء ولا هم يحترقون بلهيبه**
27**بل الذين يتركون الرب يقعون تحت سلطانه فيشتعل فيهم ولا ينطفئ يطلق عليهم كالاسد ويفترسهم كالنمر*
*وهنا ندرك ان مكان انتقال الابرار والاشرار بعد الموت في العهد القديم هو الهاوية ولكن هناك نوعين من الهاوية او مكانتين في الهاوية مكان او مكانه للاشرار وبها عذاب ونار واتعاب وعذاب شديد ومكان اخر به سلام بدون اتعاب ولا عذاب *
*ويطلق عليها هاوية كما اوضحت *
*وايضا لقب الارض السفلي والجب*
*سفر حزقيال **31**: 14*


*لِكَيْلاَ			تَرْتَفِعَ شَجَرَةٌ مَّا وَهِيَ عَلَى			الْمِيَاهِ لِقَامَتِهَا، وَلاَ			تَجْعَلُ فَرْعَهَا بَيْنَ الْغُيُومِ،			وَلاَ تَقُومُ بَلُّوطَاتُهَا فِي			ارْتِفَاعِهَا كُلُّ شَارِبَةٍ مَاءً،			لأَنَّهَا قَدْ أُسْلِمَتْ جَمِيعًا			إِلَى الْمَوْتِ، إِلَى الأَرْضِ			السُّفْلَى، فِي وَسْطِ بَنِي آدَمَ			مَعَ الْهَابِطِينَ فِي الْجُبِّ**.*
*سفر حزقيال **31**: 16*


*مِنْ			صَوْتِ سُقُوطِهِ أَرْجَفْتُ الأُمَمَ			عِنْدَ إِنْزَالِي إِيَّاهُ إِلَى			الْهَاوِيَةِ مَعَ الْهَابِطِينَ فِي			الْجُبِّ، فَتَتَعَزَّى فِي الأَرْضِ			السُّفْلَى كُلُّ أَشْجَارِ عَدْنٍ،			مُخْتَارُ لُبْنَانَ وَخِيَارُهُ كُلُّ			شَارِبَةٍ مَاءً**.*
*سفر حزقيال **32**: 18*


*«**يَا			ابْنَ آدَمَ، وَلْوِلْ عَلَى جُمْهُورِ			مِصْرَ، وَأَحْدِرْهُ هُوَ وَبَنَاتِ			الأُمَمِ الْعَظِيمَةِ إِلَى الأَرْضِ			السُّفْلَى مَعَ الْهَابِطِينَ فِي			الْجُبِّ**.*



*ومعني كلمه الهاويه عبري هو شيؤل*
[FONT=Georgia, serif]*H7585*[/FONT]
*שׁאל   שׁאול*
[FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]*sh*[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]*e*[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]*'ôl sh*[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]*e*[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]*'ôl*[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, serif]_*sheh-ole',*_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif][/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]_*sheh-ole'*_[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, serif]*From*[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]*H7592*[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]*; *[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]_*hades*_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]*or the world of the dead (as if a subterranian *[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]_*retreat*_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]*), including its accessories and inmates: - grave, hell, pit.*[/FONT]
*التي يطلق عليها هايس اي الهاوية وهي عالم الموتي وتحمل معني قبر وجحيم وحفره *
*فهي لفظ عام لعالم الموتي المنخفض عن مكانة عالم الاحياء وهو متسع جدا وهي تختلف عن جهنم لان جهنم هو المنخفض المشتعل بالنار من كلمة جو اي وادي منخفض هنوم النار *
*اما عن شرح الفرق بين مكانة الذين رقدوا علي الرجاء والاشارا الذين ماتوا فهو واضح جدا من المثال الذي قاله رب المجد  *
*انجيل لوقا **16*
*19«**كَانَ إِنْسَانٌ غَنِيٌّ وَكَانَ يَلْبَسُ الأَرْجُوانَ وَالْبَزَّ وَهُوَ يَتَنَعَّمُ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ مُتَرَفِّهًا**.
20**وَكَانَ مِسْكِينٌ اسْمُهُ لِعَازَرُ، الَّذِي طُرِحَ عِنْدَ بَابِهِ مَضْرُوبًا بِالْقُرُوحِ،**
21**وَيَشْتَهِي أَنْ يَشْبَعَ مِنَ الْفُتَاتِ السَّاقِطِ مِنْ مَائِدَةِ الْغَنِيِّ، بَلْ كَانَتِ الْكِلاَبُ تَأْتِي وَتَلْحَسُ قُرُوحَهُ**.
22**فَمَاتَ الْمِسْكِينُ وَحَمَلَتْهُ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ إِلَى حِضْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ**.**وَمَاتَ الْغَنِيُّ أَيْضًا وَدُفِنَ،**
23**فَرَفَعَ عَيْنَيْهِ فِي الجَحِيمِ وَهُوَ فِي الْعَذَابِ، وَرَأَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ وَلِعَازَرَ فِي حِضْنِهِ،**
24**فَنَادَى وَقَالَ**: **يَا أَبِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ، ارْحَمْنِي، وَأَرْسِلْ لِعَازَرَ لِيَبُلَّ طَرَفَ إِصْبِعِهِ بِمَاءٍ وَيُبَرِّدَ لِسَانِي، لأَنِّي مُعَذَّبٌ فِي هذَا اللَّهِيبِ**.
25**فَقَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ**:**يَا ابْنِي، اذْكُرْ أَنَّكَ اسْتَوْفَيْتَ خَيْرَاتِكَ فِي حَيَاتِكَ، وَكَذلِكَ لِعَازَرُ الْبَلاَيَا**.**وَالآنَ هُوَ يَتَعَزَّى وَأَنْتَ تَتَعَذَّبُ**.
26**وَفَوْقَ هذَا كُلِّهِ، بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ هُوَّةٌ عَظِيمَةٌ قَدْ أُثْبِتَتْ، حَتَّى إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُرِيدُونَ الْعُبُورَ مِنْ ههُنَا إِلَيْكُمْ لاَ يَقْدِرُونَ، وَلاَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ هُنَاكَ يَجْتَازُونَ إِلَيْنَا**.
27**فَقَالَ**:**أَسْأَلُكَ إِذًا، يَا أَبَتِ، أَنْ تُرْسِلَهُ إِلَى بَيْتِ أَبِي،**
28**لأَنَّ لِي خَمْسَةَ إِخْوَةٍ، حَتَّى يَشْهَدَ لَهُمْ لِكَيْلاَ يَأْتُوا هُمْ أَيْضًا إِلَى مَوْضِعِ الْعَذَابِ هذَا**.*
*ومن هذا المثال نفهم انها هاويه ولكنها تنقسم الي جزئين *
*الجزء الاول ملتهب بالنار وهو المشار اليه باسم جهنم لا يوجد فيه ماء كرمز لعدم وجود سلام وكله اتعاب وعذاب ويذهب اليه من مات مباشره ويسقط في قبضة ابليس *
*والجزء الثاني المسمي بحضن ابراهيم وهو مكان بالرغم من انه مظلم ولكنه لا يوجد به عذاب ولا الام وبه ماء كرمز للسلام ولا سيطره للشيطان عليه ولكن الملائكه تحمل اليه من رقد علي الرجاء *
*والفرق بين الاثنين هوة عظيمه ومكان حضن ابراهيم اعلي بدليل ان الغني رفع عينه لينظر اليه فهو مرتفع كمكانه غالبا معنويا او روحيا*
*واشير الي ان هذا التفصيل يشير بالاكثر الي اماكن روحيه ولكنها موجوده *



*ولعد ان تاكدنا من وجود الهاوية ووصفها واقسامها وعرفنا ان كل الذين رقدوا علي الرجاء هم هناك في قسم منها بدون اتعاب *
*ندرس الان تاكيد نزول المسيح من قبل الصليب الي الهاوية لكي يسبي الابرار من هناك *



*من العهد القديم بعض النبوات*
*نبوة عن الفداء والانتصار علي الموت *
*سفر هوشع **13**: 14*


*«**مِنْ			يَدِ الْهَاوِيَةِ أَفْدِيهِمْ**.			**مِنَ الْمَوْتِ			أُخَلِّصُهُمْ**.			**أَيْنَ			أَوْبَاؤُكَ يَا مَوْتُ؟ أَيْنَ			شَوْكَتُكِ يَا هَاوِيَةُ؟ تَخْتَفِي			النَّدَامَةُ عَنْ عَيْنَيَّ**».*
*نبوه عن كسر الميثاق مع الموت *
*سفر اشعياء **28*
*28: 18 **و يمحى عهدكم مع الموت و لا يثبت ميثاقكم مع الهاوية السوط الجارف اذا عبر تكونون له للدوس*
*والذي يفتح الهاويه هو الله فقط ويخلص بجسده وليس بمنحوتات*
*سفر اشعياء **42*
42: 7 لتفتح عيون العمي لتخرج من الحبس الماسورين من بيت السجن الجالسين في الظلمة 
42: 8 انا الرب هذا اسمي و مجدي لا اعطيه لاخر و لا تسبيحي للمنحوتات 
*سفر اشعياء **51*
51: 14 سريعا يطلق المنحني و لا يموت في الجب و لا يعدم خبزه 
*والذي يفعل هذا لقبه المسيح *
*سفر اشعياء **61*
61: 1 روح السيد الرب علي لان الرب مسحني لابشر المساكين ارسلني لاعصب منكسري القلب لانادي للمسبيين بالعتق و للماسورين بالاطلاق 



*نبوة عن ان الفداء سيكون بدمه *
*سفر زكريا **9*
9: 11 و انت ايضا فاني بدم عهدك قد اطلقت اسراك من الجب الذي ليس فيه ماء 
9: 12 ارجعوا الى الحصن يا اسرى الرجاء اليوم ايضا اصرح اني ارد عليك ضعفين 
*واخيرا نبوة عن الفردوس *
*سفر نشيد الأنشاد **4**: 13*


*أَغْرَاسُكِ			فِرْدَوْسُ رُمَّانٍ مَعَ أَثْمَارٍ			نَفِيسَةٍ، فَاغِيَةٍ وَنَارِدِينٍ**.*
*وطبعا ياخذ بالمعني الروحي *
*وهذا وصف واضح جدا للمسيح الذي هو الله الظاهر في الجسد وبهذا الجسد يفدي الذين رقدوا علي الرجاء بدمه ويخلصهم وينزل اليهم وبدل الظلمه يبصرون نورا عظيما وهو نوره ويكسر باب الجحيم ويحررهم وياخذهم معه الي الفردوس *



*العهد الجديد *
*اثبات مادي انهم بدؤا يخرجوا *
*إنجيل متى **27**: 52*


*وَالْقُبُورُ			تَفَتَّحَتْ، وَقَامَ كَثِيرٌ مِنْ			أَجْسَادِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ الرَّاقِدِينَ*
*تاكيد نزوله *
*اولا من فم المسيح الطاهر نفسه *
*إنجيل يوحنا **5**: 25*


*اَلْحَقَّ			الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ**:			**إِنَّهُ			تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ وَهِيَ الآنَ، حِينَ			يَسْمَعُ الأَمْوَاتُ صَوْتَ ابْنِ			اللهِ، وَالسَّامِعُونَ يَحْيَوْنَ**.*



*معلمنا بولس*
*رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس **4*
*8**لِذلِكَ يَقُولُ**:«**إِذْ صَعِدَ إِلَى الْعَلاَءِ سَبَى سَبْيًا وَأَعْطَى النَّاسَ عَطَايَا**».
9**وَأَمَّا أَنَّهُ **«**صَعِدَ**»**، فَمَا هُوَ إِلاَّ إِنَّهُ نَزَلَ أَيْضًا أَوَّلاً إِلَى أَقْسَامِ الأَرْضِ السُّفْلَى**.
10**اَلَّذِي نَزَلَ هُوَ الَّذِي صَعِدَ أَيْضًا فَوْقَ جَمِيعِ السَّمَاوَاتِ، لِكَيْ يَمْلأَ الْكُلَّ**.*
*ويؤكد نزوله الي الهاوية وسبي سبيا واعطي الفداء كعطيه مجانيه لا تقدر بثمن وبعد ذلك صعد فوق جميع السموات ليملاء الكل بعد ان حرر الكل *
*وايضا معلمنا بطرس الرسول *
*1**رسالة بطرس **3*
3: 18 فان المسيح ايضا تالم مرة واحدة من اجل الخطايا البار من اجل الاثمة لكي يقربنا الى الله مماتا في الجسد و لكن محيي في الروح 
3: 19 الذي فيه ايضا ذهب فكرز للارواح التي في السجن
*ومعني الكرازه هنا هو تبشيرهم بتمام الخلاص واعلان الفداء بعد ان فدي البشريه بجسده الذي مات لاجلنا ولكن حي بالروح التي نزل بها ليخرج كل الابرار من الحبس*
*وايضا كيف يكون باكورة الراقدين**رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس **15**: 20*


*وَلكِنِ			الآنَ قَدْ قَامَ الْمَسِيحُ مِنَ			الأَمْوَاتِ وَصَارَ بَاكُورَةَ			الرَّاقِدِينَ**.*
*فهو باكورتهم لانه فداهم اولا واول من قام بالجسد منتصرا علي الموت *



*وايضا في الدسقوليه *
*هذا هو المسيح الذى صلب **,**هذا هو الذى من جهته يحول أهل الشمال إلى اليمين **,**وأصعد من كانوا أسفل ليكونوا فوق **,**والذين كانوا خلف صيرهم قدام **.**قام من بين الأموات وسبى الجحيم **.**وبموته أخفى الموت **.**ومن بعد قيامته فى اليوم الثالث شكر كلمة الله الآب قائلاً **:**أشكرك أيها الملك **,**بالصوت الذى به كانت البرية كلها من جهتك **.**هذا هو الصوت الذى فينا بالروح الناطق معك وحدك **.**هذا هو الذى خدم لكم بالانجيل والتعليم الذى هو يسوع المسيح الذى صلب عنا على عهد بيلاطس البنطى وهيرودس **(10) . **ومات وقام من بين الأموات أيضاً يأتى فى مجد وقوة عظيمة **(11)**ليقيم الأموات **(12) . **ويعطى العالم التمام **.**ويجازى كل واحد كنحو أعماله **(13) . **الذى أعطانا عربون قيامته **(14) , **الذى صعد إلى السماوات بقوة عظيمة إلى الله الآب ضابط الكل **(15)**بعد أن رأيناه نحن **(16) , **وأكلنا وشربنا معه أربعين يوما بعد قيامته من الموت **,**وجلس عن يمين عرش الله العظيم ضابط الكل **(17) , **هو الذى على الشاروبيم **,**الذى سمع الآب قائلاً **: "  **اجلس عن يمينى حتى أضع أعدائك تحت موطىء قدميك**"  (18) . **هذا الذى رآه الطوباوى اسطفانوس وصرخ قائلاً**: "  **إنى أرى السموات مفتوحة وابن الإنسان قائماً عن يمين الآب **"  (19) (**أى أنه خلق كل الطغمات الناطقة**) , **هذا الذى له المجد والعظمة والتسبحة لله الآب معه والروح القدس الآن وكل أوان وإلى دهر الداهرين آمين**...*



*ويقول القديس ابيفانوس **(**منقول**)*
*هدف نزوله إلى الجحيم*

كيف صار الغير منظور منظور؟ كيف اتّخذ الغير الهيولي جسداً؟ كيف تألّم الذي بلا هوى؟ كيف وقف القاضي ليُدان؟ كيف ذاق الحياة الموت؟ كيف وسع القبر من هو غير موسوع؟ كيف يسكن القبر من لم يزل في حضن الآب؟ كيف يدخل باب المغارة من لم يفتح أبواب السماوات؟ كيف يفتح أبواب الفردوس من صان أبواب البتولية مغلقة؟ كيف حطّم أبواب الجحيم إلا أنه لم يفتح أبواب العليّة حيث كان توما ينتظره؟ كيف فتح للبشر أبواب ملكوت السماوات إلا أنه ترك أبواب القبر وأختامه تُفتح من نفسها؟ كيف أُحصي في عداد الأموات من هو حرّ بين الأموات؟ كيف يأتي النور الذي لا يغرب إلى الظلمة والظلال؟ أين يذهب؟ أين هذا الذي لا يستطيع الموت أن يدركه؟ ما هو السبب؟ ما هو السبيل؟

ما هو هدف نزوله إلى الجحيم؟ ربما ينزل ليرفع أخانا في العبودية آدم المحكوم عليه؟ حقاً! إنه يسير بدون شك، يطلب المجبول أولاً، الخروف الضال، ويريد أن يفتقد هؤلاء القابعين في الظلام وظلال الموت.يسير بدون شك ليحرر من الآلام لا مُقيّد وحواء معه. وهو الإله وابنهما في آنٍ

*أبرار العهد القديم*

لننزل إذن مع المسيح!لنسرع ونتهلّل معه إذ نشاهد البشر مصالحين مع الله والمحكوم عليهم محررين من قبل السيد الصالح. لأن الذي هو بطبيعته محبّ للبشر يجري ليفكّ المقيّدين منذ القديم بشجاعة وقوة كثيرة، هؤلاء القابعين في القبور، الذين ابتلعهم الطاغية المرّ المتوحّش بعد أن أخضعهم لسلطانه ونشلهم كاللص من أحضان الله.هناك نجد آدم المقيّد الذي جُبل أولاً ومات موضعه أعمق من سائر المحكوم عليهم.هناك هبيل الراعي البار الأول والذبيحة البريئة الأولى مثال الذبح الظالم للمسيح الراعي.هناك نوح مثال تابوت المسيح العظيم الذي أنشأ كنيسة الله التي، بواسطة حمامة الروح القدس، خلّصت الأمم البربرية من طوفان عدم الإيمان وطردت منها الغراب الأسود الشيطان المظلم.هناك أيضاً إبراهيم جدّ المسيح ذابح ابنه والذي قدم لله الذبيحة الشهيرة التي بالسيف وبدون سيف، بموت وبدون موت في آن واحد.هناك يوجد يعقوب حزيناً في الجحيم أسفل، كما حزن على الأرض لفقدان يوسف.هناك يوسف المسجون في مصر مثال المسيح المسجون والسيّد. وفي أسفل الظلمات نجد موسى كما كان مرّة على الأرض داخل السلّة المظلمة.هناك النبي دانيال في أسفل الجحيم كما وُجد وهو على الأرض في جبّ الأسود.هناك ارميا النبي في قعر الجحيم وفساد الموت كما كان في جبّ الهلاك حيث رماه أبناء جنسه. هناك أيضاً في فم الجحيم التي تبتلع العالم النبي يونان الذي يمثل المسيح الأزلي.هناك داود جد الإله الذي انحدر منه المسيح بالجسد. ولماذا أقتصر على ذكر داود، يونان سليمان؟ هناك أيضاً يوحنا المعمدان العظيم الفائق على كل الأنبياء وكأنه في جوف مظلمة (كما كان قديماً في بطن أمه اليصابات)يسبق ويعلن المسيح لكل المقيدين في الجحيم، وهو السابق والكارز للأحياء والأموات معاً. هذا الذي عند ذبحه أُرسل من سجن هيرودس إلى سجن الجحيم، إلى الراقدين منذ الدهر، الأبرار والمظلومين

*ابتهال الأبرار*

ومن هناك، من أسافل الجحيم كان الأنبياء والأبرار يبتهلون إلى الله بصلوات حارة ومستمرة طالبين الخلاص من الليل القاتم المظلم، الذي لا نهاية له، الحزين الموجع، السائد عليه الشيطان العدو.كان الواحد يقول لله: " من جوف الجحيم استغثت فسمعتَ صوتي" (يونان3:2)، والآخر يصرخ: " من الأعماق صرخت إليك يا رب، يا رب استمع إلى صوتي" (مز1:129-2).آخر يبتهل: " أظهر وجهك علينا فنخلص" ، وآخر يتوسل: " أنت الجالس فوق على عرش الشاروبيم اطّلع علينا" ، وواحد آخر يصلّي: " يا رب شددني بسلاح قوتك الذي لا يُقهر وتعال إلي وخلصني" ، وآخر بحزن: " يا رب ارثِ لنا ولتدركنا رأفتك" ، وآخر يصرخ: " خلّص نفسي من أعماق الجحيم" ، وآخر: " يا رب أخرج نفسي من الجحيم" ، وأيضاً يا رب لا تترك نفسي في الجحيم" ، وكذلك: " لترتفع حياتي من الهلاك إليك أيها الرب إلهي(يونان7:2).لقد سمع الله الجزيل التحنن هؤلاء كلهم، ولم يشأ أن يقدّم محبّته فقط إلى البشر الذين كانوا يعيشون معه على الأرض، لكنه بسط على كل المقيدين في الجحيم، الذين ينتظرونه في ظلام الموت وظلاله وقبل أن تذهب إليه.فافتقد الله الكلمة الذين إلى الأرض بجسده المتنفّس الحي وللنفوس التي تركت جسدها على الأرض وأصبحت في الجحيم ظهر بنفسه الإلهية الطاهرة بدون جسد ولكن ليس بدون ألوهيته.

*كيف سحق قوة الموت*

لنسرع إذاً ونذهب بالفكر إلى الجحيم لكي نرى هناك كيف يتغلّب بقوة، بقدرة عظيمة على الطاغية المتسلّط على النفوس المقيدّة، كيف يأسر بلمعانه، بجيشه العظيم وبلا أيد جحافل الشياطين العديمة الموت!يرفع المسيح بصليبه من الوسط أبواباً لا نوافذ لها وغير خشبية بمسامير إلهية يسحق الأمخال الدهرية، وبيده الإلهيتين المربوطتين يذيب كالشمع السلاسل العسرة الحلّ.بالحربة التي طعنت جنبه الإلهي وبلا جسد يطعن فلب الطاغية. يسحق قوة قسيّه في الوقت الذي يبسط يديه الإلهيتين بمثابة قوس على الصليب.لذلك إن تبعت المسيح بهدوء، ترى الآن أين رُبِطَ الطاغية وأين عُلق رأسه، كيف نبش سجن الجحيم وحرر المقيدين، كيف داس هدم المتوسّط وأين حكم على التنين الخبيث، أين أمات الموت، كيف أفسد الفساد وكيف أعاد الإنسان إلى مرتبته الملكية الأولى



*وغيرها الكثير جدا من اقوال الاباء وكل هذا يؤكد نزوله الي الجحيم وتحرير الابرار وسبيهم الي الفردوس *



*وخطورة من ينكر هذا ويدعي انه مسيحي بانه ينكر جانب هام جدا من عمل المسيح ويجعل فداؤه بلا فائده لانه ان كان الابرار في العهد القديم ممجدين فلا حاجه لهم الي فداء المسيح وفي مضمونه انكار انتظارهم له اي عدم فهمهم للعهد القديم الذي تكلم تقريبا كله بوضوع عن المسايا بل قد يصل خطورة فكرهم التشكيكي الي هدف تجسد الله اصلا ولكن هذا الفكر واضح كتابيا وبقوه ونزوله الي الجحيم مؤيد بادله ومن ينكر هذا الفكر فهو يرفض الاعتراف بنبوات العهد القديم وايات العهد الجديد *
*فيسوع المسيح هو الذي له السلطان لانه الله الظاهر في الجسد فهو *
*سفر الجامعة **8**: 8*


*لَيْسَ			لإِنْسَانٍ سُلْطَانٌ عَلَى الرُّوحِ			لِيُمْسِكَ الرُّوحَ، وَلاَ سُلْطَانٌ			عَلَى يَوْمِ الْمَوْتِ، وَلاَ تَخْلِيَةٌ			فِي الْحَرْبِ، وَلاَ يُنَجِّي الشَّرُّ			أَصْحَابَهُ**.*
*فهو ليس انسان فقط *
*والذي له سلطان هو الله *
*سفر الحكمة **16**: 13*


*لان			لك سلطان الحياة والموت فتحدر الى ابواب			الجحيم وتصعد*
*ويشهد الانجيل انه هو يسوع المسيح الذي له هذا السلطان *
*رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين **2**: 14*


*فَإِذْ			قَدْ تَشَارَكَ الأَوْلاَدُ فِي			اللَّحْمِ وَالدَّمِ اشْتَرَكَ هُوَ			أَيْضًا كَذلِكَ فِيهِمَا، لِكَيْ			يُبِيدَ بِالْمَوْتِ ذَاكَ الَّذِي			لَهُ سُلْطَانُ الْمَوْتِ، أَيْ			إِبْلِيسَ،*
*لانه الله الظاهر في الجسد وله *
*سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي **1**: 18*


*وَالْحَيُّ**.			**وَكُنْتُ			مَيْتًا، وَهَا أَنَا حَيٌّ إِلَى			أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ**!			**آمِينَ**.			**وَلِي			مَفَاتِيحُ الْهَاوِيَةِ وَالْمَوْتِ**.*






*اما عن الاستشهاد بحادثة التجلي وان موسي وايليا ممجدين فهذا فقط عدم وضوح فكر من المشكك *
*لان اولا*
*الشيطان ليس له سلطان علي منطقة الابرار في الهاوية فللرب التصرف فيها ويصعد منها مؤقتا من يشاء وهو مكتوب *
*سفر صموئيل الأول **2**: 6*


*الرَّبُّ			يُمِيتُ وَيُحْيِي**.			**يُهْبِطُ			إِلَى الْهَاوِيَةِ وَيُصْعِدُ**.*
*سفر الحكمة **16**: 13*


*لان			لك سلطان الحياة والموت فتحدر الى ابواب			الجحيم وتصعد*



*ثانيا*
*ايليا لم يمت *
*سفر الملوك الثاني **2**: 11*


*وَفِيمَا			هُمَا يَسِيرَانِ وَيَتَكَلَّمَانِ			إِذَا مَرْكَبَةٌ مِنْ نَارٍ وَخَيْلٌ			مِنْ نَارٍ فَصَلَتْ بَيْنَهُمَا،			فَصَعِدَ إِيلِيَّا فِي الْعَاصِفَةِ			إِلَى السَّمَاءِ**.*
*لذلك هو لم يذهب الي الهاوية *
*اما عن موسي فهو له موقف خاص جدا *
*فنجد انه مكتوب عنه في *
*رسالة يهوذا **1**: 9*


*وَأَمَّا			مِيخَائِيلُ رَئِيسُ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ،			فَلَمَّا خَاصَمَ إِبْلِيسَ مُحَاجًّا			عَنْ جَسَدِ مُوسَى، لَمْ يَجْسُرْ			أَنْ يُورِدَ حُكْمَ افْتِرَاءٍ، بَلْ			قَالَ**:			«**لِيَنْتَهِرْكَ			الرَّبُّ**!».*
*والحقيقه اعترف واقول لا اعلم لماذا يتحاجج الشيطان مع ميخائيل عن جسد موسي لانه ان كان يتكلم عن الجسد الترابي فهو ليس ذو اهمية فانا اعتقد ان الامر له بعد اخر بالنسبه لموسي لانه عاين شبه مجد اللاهوت هو وايليا فهؤلاء لهم مكانة خاصه ولهذا نجد في موقف الغني ولعازر الذي شرح فيه المسيح وصف الهاوية يقول *
*انجيل لوقا **16*
*26**وَفَوْقَ هذَا كُلِّهِ، بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ هُوَّةٌ عَظِيمَةٌ قَدْ أُثْبِتَتْ، حَتَّى إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُرِيدُونَ الْعُبُورَ مِنْ ههُنَا إِلَيْكُمْ لاَ يَقْدِرُونَ، وَلاَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ هُنَاكَ يَجْتَازُونَ إِلَيْنَا**.*
*27**فَقَالَ**:**أَسْأَلُكَ إِذًا، يَا أَبَتِ، أَنْ تُرْسِلَهُ إِلَى بَيْتِ أَبِي،*
*28**لأَنَّ لِي خَمْسَةَ إِخْوَةٍ، حَتَّى يَشْهَدَ لَهُمْ لِكَيْلاَ يَأْتُوا هُمْ أَيْضًا إِلَى مَوْضِعِ الْعَذَابِ هذَا**.*
*29**قَالَ لَهُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ**:**عِنْدَهُمْ مُوسَى وَالأَنْبِيَاءُ، لِيَسْمَعُوا مِنْهُمْ**.*
*30**فَقَالَ**:**لاَ، يَا أَبِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ، بَلْ إِذَا مَضَى إِلَيْهِمْ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ يَتُوبُونَ**.*
*31**فَقَالَ لَهُ**:**إِنْ كَانُوا لاَ يَسْمَعُونَ مِنْ مُوسَى وَالأَنْبِيَاءِ، وَلاَ إِنْ قَامَ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ يُصَدِّقُونَ**».*
*فنري مكانه خاصه لموسي ويفهم من هذا انه يتكلم عن الناموس والنبوات ما قاله الانبياء ولكن المسيح يقصد ان موسي والانبياء لهم مكانه خاصه لانهم كانوا مسوقين بالروح القدس لكتابة الوحي ولكن موسي خاصه يحيط بامر موته ودفنه ومكانته امر خاص *



*وملخص ما قدمت *
*عقيدة وجود ابرار العهد القديم في الهاوية هذا واضح من الكتاب بعهديه ونزول المسيح الي الهاويه ليسبيهم الي الفردوس بعد ان تم الفداء بدمه حقيقه مثبته واضحه من الانجيل ايضا ومن ينكر ذلك فهو فقط يرفض الانجيل ورغم ان ليس لي سلطان البته ولكن في رائي لا يصلح ان يقال عليه انه مسيحي لانه ينكر عمل المسيح الرائع الذي اظهر به محبته لان المسيح لم يرسل اخر ليحرر باعتبارهم عبيد ولكن اتي بنفسه ليحررهم بنفسه لانهم اولاده وهذا لانه اله محبه *



*والمجد لله دائما*
*منقول من ابحاث الرائع *
*Holy_bible_1*

*ربنا يبارك كل مسلم ويرشده الى طريق الخلاص
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 ديسمبر 2012)

> منا عارف انك ما تحب تشوفو لأنو مش في صالحك !


انا لا اعرف ماذا قال اصلا لكي احدد انه في صالحي او ضدي، وسواء أكان في صالحي أم لا، فهو ليس حجة، وبالتالي فالمبدأ مرفوض عقلاً..



> و ليه ما ينفعش يكون حجة عليك ؟


المسيحي لا يحتج عليه إلا بالتقليد! وأما الباقي فنقيسه على التقليد..



> هو يعني  ليه سلطان يخرج الأرواح و برده انت تعرف خير منو ؟


وما علاقة انه يخرج الأرواح بانه صار حجة علىّ؟ أراك تربط بين المشرق والمغرب بلا رابط!
هذه موهبة أعطاه إياها الله، ما علاقة هذه الموهبة بأنه صار حجة عليّ؟ ربنا يرحم عقولكم..



> انت تشكك في علمو ؟؟؟


بدون ما أشكك أو أقبل، المبدأ مرفوض، انتم كمسلمين جهلاء لا تعرفون أصلا ما هى أساليب الإستشهاد على المسيحي!


----------



## كلمة عدل (6 يناير 2013)

السلام على الزملاء



Molka Molkan قال:


> إذن "الــكل" أخطأ، ولا يوجد ولا واحد لم يخطيء... هذا نصياً من كلامه طالما هو المعتبر عندك وأتيت بكلامه..


نعم لكن هناك من تبرر قبل المسيح كما ذكر التفسير ! فوقوع الخطيئة إذن لا يعني حتمية الموت و السقوط
و هو ما فسره القس.



Molka Molkan قال:


> ثانياً: كلامه به بعض الخطأ، فإستشهاده باللفظ "بارة" للتدليل على أن إحتمال الخطية "وارد وغير حتمي"، خاطيء تماماً، لاحظ اني هنا أتكلم عن الدليل الذي قدمه وليس عن كلامه هو نفسه، فكلامه ليس حجة في ذاته، ولكن الدليل الذي إستشهد به هو ما أناقشه الآن، هل يعني كلامه ان طالما الله دعا البعض "أبرار" إذن انهم "ليسوا خطاة"؟ فإن كان الجواب نعم، فهذا خطأ منطقياً ونصياً، منطقياً لأن هناك شيء يسمى البر النسبي وليس البر المطلق الذي لله، ولهذا يقول الكتاب "آمن إبراهيم بالله فحسب له براً"، فهل هنا البر الذي حسب له جعله بار مطلقاً؟، أما نصياً فهو نفسه القس أنطونيوس فكري قد قال أن "الكل قد أخطأ"، فطالما الل أخطأ، ومن ضمن هؤلاء "إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب ويوسف وأيوب" إذن فهم قد أخطأوا أيضاً، فقد بطل دليله، لان من يستشهد بهم ليعضض أن الخطأ "وارد وغير حتمي" هم أنفسهم قد أخطأوا ومع هذا قيل عنهم أنهم أبرار، ومن هنا نعرف ان الكلمة يمكن أن تُطلق على من "أخطأوا بالفعل" ومع ذلك يقال لهم "أبرار" ومن هنا يبطل الدليل الذي قدمه هو وننتظر دليل آخر يكون أقوى!



هذا رأيك الذي نحترمه لكن لا يمكننا أن نلقي كلام القس و نأخذ بـ’رأيك’.فكما يقول البابا شنودة
لأنه ليس جميع الناس علماء بالكتاب وبقواعد الدين. لذلك تقوم الكنيسة بسلطانها التعليمي والتشريعي، بإبداء رأي الدين في هذه الأمور، لأنه من فم الكاهن تطلب الشريعة كما قال الكتاب.

لماذا تركت  باقي كلام القس ! 
(لأن الخطية إنفصال عن الله. فلا شركة للنور مع الظلمة)
(والله دعا إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب أحياء.)
يعني أن ابراهيم و اسحاق و يعقوب قدروا ان يكونوا في اتصال مع الله رغم طبيعتهم البشرية
فهم لم يسقطوا تبعا للخطية






Molka Molkan قال:


> أولاً: يقول القس "نلاحظ"، ولا اعرف من هو الملاحظ لهذا؟ وما معنى "السقوط" المقصود؟ هل هو السقوط النهائي؟ ام السقوط في الخطية الحياتية اليومية ومحاولاتها الإيقاع بنا؟
> فيقول العظيم بولس الرسول القديس:
> 
> 14 فاننا نعلم ان الناموس روحي واما انا فجسدي مبيع تحت الخطية.​ 15 لاني لست اعرف ما انا افعله اذ لست افعل ما اريده بل ما ابغضه فاياه افعل.​ 16 فان كنت افعل ما لست اريده فاني اصادق الناموس انه حسن.​ 17 فالآن لست بعد افعل ذلك انا بل الخطية الساكنة فيّ.​ 18 فاني اعلم انه ليس ساكن فيّ اي في جسدي شيء صالح. لان الارادة حاضرة عندي واما ان افعل الحسنى فلست اجد.​ 19 لاني لست افعل الصالح الذي اريده بل الشر الذي لست اريده فاياه افعل.​ 20 فان كنت ما لست اريده اياه افعل فلست بعد افعله انا بل الخطية الساكنة فيّ.​ 21 اذا اجد الناموس لي حينما اريد ان افعل الحسنى ان الشر حاضر عندي.​ 22 فاني اسرّ بناموس الله بحسب الانسان الباطن.​ 23 ولكني ارى ناموسا آخر في اعضائي يحارب ناموس ذهني ويسبيني الى ناموس الخطية الكائن في اعضائي.​ 24 ويحي انا الانسان الشقي. من ينقذني من جسد هذا الموت.​ 25 اشكر الله بيسوع المسيح ربنا. اذا انا نفسي بذهني اخدم ناموس الله ولكن بالجسد ناموس الخطية​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1  Ro 7:14-25



كلام القس واضح وصريح فهو يتحدث عن السقوط النهائي لاحظ قوله
(ونلاحظ أن الإنسان لم يرث طبيعة محتم عليها السقوط وإلا لما كان يدينه.)
فهل الدينونة تكون عن السقوط النهائي أم الخطيئة اليومية ؟
فلا داعي أن تأتينا إذن بمقطع آخر كي تتهرب به !




[/QUOTE]


----------



## apostle.paul (6 يناير 2013)

*مش فاهم ايه المشكلة فى التفسير اللى انت نقلته الكلام صح مليون فى المية 

احنا مش بنموت بسبب خطية ادم احنا بنموت بسبب خطيتنا الشخصية اللى بنعملها بارادتنا وميلنا للخطية بسبب فساد الطبيعة والطبيعة فسدت بسبب الخطية اللى كان اول انسان يختبرها هو ادم
فبادم دخلت الخطية
وبالخطية الموت
اذ اجتاز الموت للجميع
ليس لان ادم وحده اخطأ بل لان الجميع اخطأ

فساد طبيعة البشر ليس معناها انهم هيقعوا حتما فى الخطية والا مكنش الله ارسل للبشر ناموس الخطية 

ممكن يقاوم الخطية وممكن يقع كل انسان حسب بره 

لكن المحصلة النهائية ان لا يوجد ولا انسان واحد وصل لدرجة الصلاح المطلق " الذى بلا خطية "
*


> بالتالي فمجيء المسيح لم يكن لإنقاذنا من الهلاك الحتمي لأن الهلاك أصلا لم يكن محتما


*
انت هنا لتسال فقط 
مفهوم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

المسيح رسالته الاساسية اماتة الموت فى جسده ويدين الخطية ويعطينا الحياة 

نحن ورثنا طبيعة من ادم اصبحت تميل للخطية كما قال الكتاب
وكما قال الكتاب ان الجميع اخطأ
وكما قال الكتاب ان اجرة الخطية موت 

فطالما انت سقطت هيقودك حتما لابدية تعيسة بعيد عن الله 

*


> *و لأنه كما ذكر الأب أنطونيوس وجدت  شخصيات بارة كإبراهيم  وإسحق ويعقوب ويوسف وأيوب، والله دعا إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب أحياء قبل أن  يأتي المسيح فهم لا يحتاجون فداء المسيح لهم !*


*
عزيزى الفاضل ما يحكمنى هو فكر الكتاب
انطونيوس مش انطونيوس عفريت ازرق
بالرغم من انى مش شايف اى كلمة غلط فى الموضوع
الكل ينصاع تحت فكر الكتاب

ومن الجهل وقلة الادب انك تترك ما تريد ان تتركه علشان مش بيعضد ما تريد ان ترميه 

كل من دعى البر عليهم لم يكن برا ذاتى لكن بر نتيجة الايمان بالله 
وبر اى شخص هو بر بالايمان وهو بر غير مطلق

والكل بالنعمة مبررون 

فى العهد القديم تبرروا بالايمان وفى العهد الجديد تبرروا ايضا بالايمان 

اذن لا يوجد اى شخص مهما كان بدون الايمان لا يقدر ان يسمى بار 

تبرير الكل تحت مظلة الايمان والنعمة 

روح اقرا العهد الجديد وفكر المسيح وشوف التبرير بيكون بدم مين

تكدب وتدلس وتقل ادبك وتقول محدش محتاج لله علشان يتبرر مش هنسمحلك 

الكل بدون الله لن يتبرر 

والايمان بالله كما اعلن لنا الله عن نفسه بانه اقام معنا العهد قديما حسب الكهنوت الهارونى وفى العهد الجديد حسب دم نفسه على طقس ملكى صاداق

انتهينا 


تعالى بقة نشوف ابونا انطونيوس بيقول ايه فى تفسير نفس الاصحاح 

** إذ كنا بعد ضعفاء= عاجزين عن إنقاذ  			أنفسنا من الخطية التي لها سلطان ساحق علينا (كمثال لهذا.. الشعب في مصر  			لا أمل لهم في النجاة من عبودية فرعون وأرسل الله لهم موسى، والعبودية  			لفرعون هي رمز للعبودية للشيطان). هكذا أرسل الله لنا المسيح في أرض  			عبوديتنا. ومات في الوقت المعين= أي في ملء الزمان حينما أتم  			الناموس مهمته، وحينما ظهر فشل اليهود في الالتزام بالناموس. بل لاحظ  			أن الناس وصلوا في خطيتهم أن صاروا فجار. ومع هذا مات المسيح  			عنهم. 


*
*تعريف يهودي:- 			البار= هو من يقول لصاحبه ما هو لي فهو لي وما هو لك فهو لك (أي  			يحكم بالحق). الصالح= من يقول ما هو لي فهو لك، فهو بذلك قادر  			علي العطاء. التعريف المسيحي= البر هو بالمسيح والصلاح هو بحمل  			المسيح فينا. ومعني الآية أنه من الصعب وبالجهد يموت أحد لأجل صالح أو  			بار. ولكن المسيح بين محبته في أنه مات عنا ونحن خطاة فجار.



*25:4). جاء المسيح ليصنع الصلح مع الله بأن أرضي  			الله بطاعته حتى الموت فصولحنا مع الله بموته، إذ بالمعمودية نموت معه  			وبدمه ستر خطايانا. ونحن أيضًا نخلص بحياته أي بقيامته من الأموات  			وصعوده للمجد مع أبيه. ونخلص بحياته تعني:- 			 * 			1. أعطانا حياته التي أصبحت هي القوة لنا لنسلك في البر. وحياته هذه هي  			التي انتصر بها علي الخطية وعلي الموت. صار يحيا فينا ونحن نمتلئ بنعمة  			حياته. وكلما نسلِّم أنفسنا للموت تظهر حياته فينا (عب24:7،25 + غل20:2  			+ في21:1 + 2كو11:4).*
*2.  			 			 			المسيح قائم أمام الآب ليشفع فينا، ليحملنا فيه إلي حضن الآب.*
*3. 			 			 			هذه الحياة هي حياة أبدية فالمسيح لن يموت ثانية، وبهذا فإن متنا  			بالجسد فسنقوم فحياته التي أعطانا إياها هي حياة أبدية (كبذرة تدفن في  			التربة لكنها بعد فترة تخرج كشجرة جميلة).*




*ونختم بكلامه هو اذن يقول*



*وبذلك صارت الخطية منتشرة في  			الطبع البشري. وفي آدم سقطت أنا ومُتْ. وكما أنه بخطية واحد دخل الموت  			للجميع هكذا ببر المسيح وفدائه صارت حياة لكل من يؤمن.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 يناير 2013)

> نعم لكن هناك من تبرر قبل المسيح كما ذكر التفسير ! فوقوع الخطيئة إذن لا يعني حتمية الموت و السقوط



هل تقصد بكلمة "نعم" الموافقة على أي شيء تحديداً؟

أساس منطقي، لو تخالف كلام القس مع الكلام المقدس فلا قيمة لكلام القس بالطبع، ولكنه لم يخالفه، لا مشكلة في أن هناك من تبرر، ما المشكلة التي تراها في ذلك؟ طبعا من نفس التفسير...



> هذا رأيك الذي نحترمه لكن لا يمكننا أن نلقي كلام القس و نأخذ بـ’رأيك’.فكما يقول البابا شنودة


هذا ليس رأيي، فكام ترى أن الكتاب قد جزم بأن الكل أخطأ، لذا فلم توجد ولاح الة واحدة لم تخطيء ليكون هناك أي احتمال على اساس النصوص أن يوجد من لم يخطيء..



> لأنه ليس جميع الناس علماء بالكتاب وبقواعد الدين. لذلك تقوم الكنيسة بسلطانها التعليمي والتشريعي، بإبداء رأي الدين في هذه الأمور، لأنه من فم الكاهن تطلب الشريعة كما قال الكتاب.


أولاً: ما علاقة كلام البابا بالموضوع؟
ثانياً: من قال لك ان كلام البابا في حد ذاته دليل؟ أي من قال أن هذا الكلام المقتبس أعلاه، معتبر لدي؟
ثالثاً: تأكد أني من ضمن الفريق العالم بالتفسير، وخصوصا أنا 
رابعاً: انا تكلمت بالنصوص واثبت خطأ كلامه، فهل تأخذ صحة كلامه لأنه "قس" ولأني لست "قساً"؟، بمعنى آخر، هل اليوم لو قلت كلاما، فرفضته، فتم رسمي اليوم ليلا "قساً" فهل تقبل كلامي لكوني تحولت من مرتبة "لست قساً" إلى "قس"؟ أهذا هراء أم لا؟ الكنيسة لا تعرف هذا الكلام، الحاكم لي ولأي مسيحي ليس هو البابا، بل التقليد الرسولي، فهناك أساقفة وبطاركة، أخطأوا، وتمت محاسبتهم وفصلهم من شركة الكنيسة.
خامساً: كلامك يحتوي على وهن عدم القدرة على الرد، فلما وجدت نفسك امام "حق" فلجأت لمحاولة الشخصنة في كلامي.
سادساً: هل لو اتيت لك بكلام نفس هذا القس، وغيره، بل من كلام الآباء القديسيين، يكون كلاما "فجأة" : صحيح؟



> لماذا تركت  باقي كلام القس !
> (لأن الخطية إنفصال عن الله. فلا شركة للنور مع الظلمة)
> (والله دعا إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب أحياء.)



لأنه مكتوب في مشاركته التي إقتبستها، فلماذا أكرره؟

ثانياً: اين النصوص التي يعتمد عليها القس؟



> يعني أن ابراهيم و اسحاق و يعقوب قدروا ان يكونوا في اتصال مع الله رغم طبيعتهم البشرية


وما علاقة هذا بأنهم حاملين لطبيعة فاسدة؟ آدم تواصل مع الله، وغيره الكثير، أفتعتبر هذه معلومة جديدة؟

الإنفصال حدث فعلا، ولو تريد التأكد، قارن آدم كيف طرده الله من جنته وماذا قال له، لتقيس الإنفصال، اكان موجودا أم لا!



> فهم لم يسقطوا تبعا للخطية


لم افهم هذه العبارة، أي خطية تقصد؟ واي سقوط؟ 



> كلام القس واضح وصريح فهو يتحدث عن السقوط النهائي لاحظ قوله
> (ونلاحظ أن الإنسان لم يرث طبيعة محتم عليها السقوط وإلا لما كان يدينه.)


لا يوجد دليل في هذه العبارة، إذ انه لو يقصد سقوط الخطية، فسيتم حسابة في الدينونة، ولو كان يقصد السقوط الأخير، فسيتم أيضاً حسابه في الدينونة!
فماذا في هذه الجملة من دليل؟!

الدينونة على من يسقط يومياً او من يسقط السقوط الأخير..فلا دليل في عبارتك المقتبسة..



> فهل الدينونة تكون عن السقوط النهائي أم الخطيئة اليومية ؟


كلاهما..



> فلا داعي أن تأتينا إذن بمقطع آخر كي تتهرب به !


لا داعي لقلة الأدب، فلو تريد الطرد، فإطلبه وستناله بسهوله، فليس أسهل منه عندي..

الغريب والمضحك عليك حقاً وعلى تفكير بعض المسلمين من يشابهونك التفكير، أني آتي بمقطع من الكتاب المقدس نفسه وأستشهد به، وأنت تتركه وتلجأ لكلام القس!! وتقول لي ألا آتي بمقاطع أخرى  فهل المعتبر عندي كلام القس أم كلام الكتاب المقدس؟!! أفيقوا يرحمكم المسيح!



طبعا أشكرك على عدم كتابة كلمة واحدة تخص الطبيعة الفاسدة الموروثة


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 يناير 2013)

ملحوظة:



> لأنه ليس جميع الناس علماء بالكتاب وبقواعد الدين. لذلك تقوم الكنيسة بسلطانها التعليمي والتشريعي، بإبداء رأي الدين في هذه الأمور، لأنه من فم الكاهن تطلب الشريعة كما قال الكتاب.


حاول ألا تبتر الكلام فسهل علينا معرفة الأصل..

 	 	ويشترط في التقليد السليم:

 	1-  	أنه لا يعارض   	    الكتاب المقدس (غل8:1).  	
 	 	2-  	 أن يكون غير متعارض مع التقاليد الكنسية الأخرى.  	
 	 	3-  	 أن يكون مقبولًا من الكنائس.  	
 	 	 	والمعروف أنه في كل جيل تظهر أمور جديدة لم تكن معروفة من قبل تحتاج إلي إبداء  	رأي الدين فيها، حتى لا يتبلبل الناس وتشتت آراؤهم ولا يعرفون أين الحق من  	الباطل. لأنه ليس جميع الناس علماء بالكتاب وبقواعد الدين. لذلك تقوم      	الكنيسة 	بسلطانها التعليمي والتشريعي، بإبداء رأي الدين في هذه الأمور، لأنه من فم      	الكاهن 	تطلب الشريعة كما قال  	الكتاب.  	
 	 	 	وبتوالي الأجيال يتحول تعليم الكنيسة في جيل معين إلي تقليد تتوارثه الأجيال. 	


1. اين تحدث هنا عن "التفسير" وليس التقليد؟
2. كيف يتعارض مع الكتاب المقدس وانا قد ايت كلامي به؟
3. أين هى الأمور الجديدة التي تكلم عنها في النهاية؟


----------

